# 

## LAEN

*     . :*   -   *       :*  - ³  *,  , :*(ϳ )  , ,  -==-  http://booking.uz.gov.ua/ 
 : 
/ 15.06.10/

----------


## LAEN

> *,  , :*(ϳ ) http://www.pz.gov.ua/_q/exprt.php?lid=1&mid=31

      "   : http://www.pz.gov.ua/rezerv/

----------


## varjatka

,    .  ,        ?    ,

----------


## Sky

512-000  -ϳ

----------

> ,    .  ,        ?    ,

    ,    8-15    12-30 (         )  14-00   -  .            .
..  :))))))))))))))))

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Olio

**:       ""    / :     ,       ,    -   . ,

----------


## LAEN

*    .  -  ()*     **     *    .  ()*   **:    ..   ,     .

----------


## wap-poltava

* 
           ***   2012/2013  .   .  ***
                                27  2012 ()*

 
011   - 
      00.10   2   00.12   
       00.40   29   01.09  
012   -  
          04.00   15   04.15
         04.41   3   04.44 
020  - 
       01.56   15   02.11  
       02.38   2   02.40 
020 "" ȯ  - 
.       22:46  4    22:50    
.       23:17  15    23:32    
036   -
      21.42   3   21.45  
       22.11   16   22.27  
036  - 
-      03:18    15    03:33
    03:59    4    04:03  
 059   -   ""
-         20.40   20   21.00  
060 - - -
-      09:46   20   10:06  
091   -
       09.32   25   09.57   
092  - 
       22.52   23   23.15 
111   -  ""
      21.41   20   22.01 
112  - 
       08:00   20    08:20        
126   -
         16.30   20   16.50 
126  -  
      23.50   26   00.16 
130   - 
-     06:45   15   07:00   
     07:30   2   07:32 
134  - 
        04.43   15   04.58  
       05.25   3   05.28 
134  ȯ  - 
.       01:00  5    01:05   
.       01:33  33    02:06        
138  -  
       23.53   20   00.13  
138   - 
-       05:09   25    05:34  
163   - 
      14.02   2   14.04  
177   -  
       17.52   6   17.58   
178    - 
       06.14   5   06.19  
179   -  
           -   -   05.30   
      05.55   6   06.01  
180 ȯ  - .
.       23:23    3   23:26
.       23:48 
182   -  
      22.19   4   22.23  
       22.53   19   23.12      
214   -
      20.16   9   20.25
       21.02   25   21.27     
 375  - 
            22:43    20    23:03 
 375 -  
            07:05    22    07:27     
431   - 
       18.38   20   18.58  
432 - - -
-    02:45   20   03:05   
487 1 - 
       21.48   20   22.08   
490 - - -
-    07:33   20   07:53  P.S    (  163 ).    ( )   11, 12, 177, 178, 179. _ ,      _

----------


## wap-poltava

* 2012/2013  (  27  2012 )*

     ,     138  -   
       -   -   21.40   00   0
       22.22   2   22.24   00   36
       22.46   2   22.48   00   56
       23.00   1   23.01   00   70
      23.13   2   23.15   00   83
        23.53   20   00.13   01   119
       00.37   2   00.39   01   142
       00.59   2   01.01   01   166
       01.38   3   01.41   01   200
       02.17   10   02.27   01   227
       02.50   2   02.52   01   247
      03.10   16   03.26   01   270
    1    05.11   2   05.13   01   361
    1    05.51   2   05.53   01   400
   - 1    06.45   4   06.49   01   475
      08.22   22   08.44   01   587
      09.09   2   09.11   01   614
       09.54   2   09.56   01   678
       10.39   5   10.44   01   740
        12.07   -   -   01   831   :   138
 :   ѲI - 
Ѳ                      17:30    0
       18:40      18:43    91
       19:35      19:37    153
̲       20:26      20:28    217
˲      20:55      21:13    244
в       22:02      22:04    309
в 1       22:40      22:45    356
1      23:41      23:43    431
 1       00:16      00:18    470
       01:18      01:53    535
в       02:15      02:19    561
      02:43      02:55    584
ײ       03:18      03:22    604
      03:44      03:47    631
˲       04:20      04:23    665
       04:42      04:44    689
.       05:09      05:34    712
²        06:15      06:17    748
˲Ͳ       06:34      06:38    761
       06:53      06:55    775
      07:15      07:16    795
       08:00          831    179   -  _(     )_  
2204590        -   -   05.30   00   0
        05.55   6   06.01   00   18
       07.06   2   07.08   00   105
      07.27   35   08.02   00   131
      08.53   2   08.55   00   161
       09.42   2   09.44   00   203
        11.36   -   -   00   353   :   180 ȯ  - .
ȯ              18:20    0
       20:03     2   20:05    150
         20:47     10   20:57    192
       21:26     23   21:49    222
       22:09     3   22:11    248
.       23:23    3   23:26    335
.       23:48          353    091   -  
       -   -   19.50   00   0
    1     22.25   4   22.29   00   194
       00.40   5   00.45   01   383
       02.33   12   02.45   01   537
       05.07   40   05.47   01   697
    (       -   -      737
        06.10   30   06.40   01   781
       07.19   2   07.21   01   805
       08.14   15*   08.29   01   863
       08.43   2   08.45   01   877
        09.32   25   09.57   01   921
       10.40   2   10.42   01   957
       10.57   5   11.02   01   970
       11.16   2   11.18   01   984
      11.40   2   11.42   01   1004
       12.25   -   -   01   1040    092  -  
     -   -   20.21   00   0
     21.07   2   21.09   00   36
      21.31   2   21.33   00   56
      21.48   4   21.52   00   70
      22.07   2   22.09   00   83
       22.52   23   23.15   00   119
      00.03   2   00.05   01   163
       01.03   2   01.05   01   235
       01.39   24   02.03   01   259
       02.43   30   03.13   01   299
   (       -   -      303
     04.54   40   05.34   01   343
     07.56   5   08.01   01   503
     09.48   15   10.03   01   657
       10.50   2   10.52   01   709
  1     12.51   4   12.55   01   846
        16.15   -   -   01   1040

----------


## LAEN

> ,

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 179   -

   
     -,       .

----------


## Dima0011

> -,       .

----------

23.04  27.04..6361 -   ..  -- .6361,6324     23.04  27.04.12.

----------


## wap-poltava

> 

         

> -,       .

      ,   -               .       -  27    .
 179  ,     .       -(-2)      (180   ),       11/12 -(  )   177/178 -.( -)       .

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,  .

----------


## wap-poltava

> -,       .

  ,    .
     ,       (  -          ,         (    5.06.2012)  .
(  ):
  108   - 
1      
2200001        -   -   17.30   00   0
2204550       19.34   2   19.36   00   150
2204560       20.16   14   20.30   00   192
2204530       21.11   2   21.13   00   222
2204570       21.36   2   21.38   00   248
2204573       22.24   2   22.26   00   305
2204580        23.07   25   23.32   00   335
2204519       01.31   2   01.33   01   465
2204001        02.03   20   02.23   01   489
2204380       04.26   30   04.56   01   618
0020229           -   -      665
2014360       07.31   60   08.31   01   694
2014460       09.49   2   09.51   01   772
2014515       10.25   2   10.27   01   816
2014120       11.25   15   11.40   01   857
2014522       12.34   2   12.36   01   907
2014480       13.19   2   13.21   01   956
2014532       14.23   2   14.25   01   1024
2014490       15.25   15   15.40   01   1082
2014737        17.03   23   17.26   01   1161
2014721       18.08   2   18.10   01   1206
2014730       18.24   2   18.26   01   1219
2014720    1    19.17   28   19.45   01   1270
2020790       21.13   2   21.15   01   1372
2020000    1    22.38   37   23.15   01   1462
2020899       01.02   2   01.04   02   1553
2020880       02.26   2   02.28   02   1646
2020892       03.14   2   03.16   02   1687
2020890       04.45   120   06.45   02   1767
0020271   ()        -   -      1780
2704952        09.18   70   10.28   02   1792
2704954       10.54   6   11.00   02   1815
2704957       11.42   2   11.44   02   1857
2704810       12.25   30   12.55   02   1897
2704890       14.45   5   14.50   02   2015
2704930       16.06   60   17.06   02   2094
2704820    1    18.13   60   19.13   02   2161 
2040210       18.53   42   19.35   02   2238
2040430       21.05   1   21.06   02   2343
2040440       22.18   1   22.19   02   2432
2040450       22.51   2   22.53   02   2461
2040470       00.24   2   00.26   03   2559
2040480       00.38   17   00.55   03   2569
2040383       02.48   1   02.49   03   2698
2040490       03.39   1   03.40   03   2759
2040388    1    04.42   88   06.10   03   2838
0020276   1(       -   -      2875
2709980       10.31   55   11.26   03   2980
2709942       13.02   2   13.04   03   3089
2708945       13.35   20   13.55   03   3128
2709950       14.59   2   15.01   03   3210
2708920       15.50   5   15.55   03   3268
2708890       16.52   3   16.55   03   3334
2708880       18.07   20   18.27   03   3415
2708887       19.21   3   19.24   03   3471
2708910       20.13   3   20.16   03   3523
2708000       22.07   -   -   03   3644
      108 -    1.06.2012  
  107  -   
1      
2708000       -   -   15.55   00   0
2708910       17.39   2   17.41   00   121
2708887       18.20   2   18.22   00   173
2708880       19.11   20   19.31   00   229
2708890       20.37   2   20.39   00   310
2708920       21.35   5   21.40   00   376
2709950       22.31   2   22.33   00   434
2708945       23.34   15   23.49   00   516
2709942       00.25   1   00.26   01   555
2709980       01.57   51   02.48   01   664
0020276   1(       -   -      769
2040388    1    03.13   91   04.44   01   806
2040490       05.50   1   05.51   01   885
2040383       06.43   1   06.44   01   946
2040480       08.40   17   08.57   01   1075
2040470       09.10   3   09.13   01   1085
2040450       10.48   2   10.50   01   1183
2040440       11.22   2   11.24   01   1212
2040430       12.47   1   12.48   01   1301
2040210       14.12   42   14.54   01   1406
2704820    1       60   19.30   01   1483
2704930       20.36   62   21.38   01   1550
2704890       22.52   8   23.00   01   1629
2704810       00.53   30   01.23   02   1747
2704957       02.05   2   02.07   02   1787
2704954       02.49   4   02.53   02   1829
2704952        03.19   60   04.19   02   1852
0020271   ()        -   -      1864
2020890       02.49   119   04.48   02   1877
2020892       06.17   2   06.19   02   1957
2020880       07.06   2   07.08   02   1998
2020899       08.29   2   08.31   02   2091
2020000    1    10.16   43   10.59   02   2182
2020768       11.48   2   11.50   02   2221
2020790       12.32   2   12.34   02   2272
2014720    1    14.10   28   14.38   02   2374
2014730       15.33   2   15.35   02   2425
2014721       15.50   2   15.52   02   2438
2014737        16.32   23   16.55   02   2483
2014490       18.25   15   18.40   02   2562
2014532       19.32   2   19.34   02   2620
2014480       20.28   2   20.30   02   2688
2014522       21.15   2   21.17   02   2737
2014120       22.18   15   22.33   02   2787
2014515       23.32   2   23.34   02   2828
2014460       00.25   3   00.28   03   2872
2014360       02.05   60   03.05   03   2950
0020229   ()        -   -      2979
2204412          2   02.59   03   2984
2204380        03.56   34   04.30   03   3026
2204001        07.10   24   07.34   03   3155
2204519       08.08   2   08.10   03   3179
2204580        10.15   20   10.35   03   3309
2204573       11.04   2   11.06   03   3339
2204570       11.56   2   11.58   03   3396
2204530       12.22   15   12.37   03   3422
2204560       13.13   3   13.16   03   3452
2204550       13.58   2   14.00   03   3494
2200001        16.02   -   -   03   3644       107 -     5.06.2012

----------


## Lera

> 

  ... ,    .

----------


## wap-poltava

> * 2012/2013  (  27  2012 )*
> 
>      ,     138  -   
>        -   -   21.40   00   0
>        22.22   2   22.24   00   36
>        22.46   2   22.48   00   56
>        23.00   1   23.01   00   70
>       23.13   2   23.15   00   83
>         23.53   20   00.13   01   119
> ...

  179 "" -

----------


## wap-poltava

> * 
>            ***   2012/2013  .   .  ***
>                                 27  2012 ()*
> 
>  
> 011   - 
>       00.10   2   00.12   
>        00.40   29   01.09  
> 012   -  
> ...

  : 
107  -  (1       )
  10.15  20  10.35 
108   - (1       )
   23.07  25  23.32  
130  - (   , )
. 		22:19 	 4	22:23 	
. 		22:53 	19	23:12 	 
181  - (   , )
-       06:45 15 07:00 
     07:30 2 07:32

----------


## s27501

?    .      -   9  16 ,   2 .     17,10,       .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ?    .      -   9  16 ,   2 .     17,10,       .

             .       ,     ,   .        -  27-28 . 
          ,

----------


## LAEN

> .

     ,   "" ...

----------

> ,   "" ...

    ,  ...

----------


## vladd

> ,  ...

    -   "":  

> 150

  http://blogs.pravda.com.ua/authors/l...4df20c441715d/

----------


## wap-poltava

,   11/12 -          ,      .

----------


## 23q

*vladd*,  !

----------


## wap-poltava

- ""    ** 
         ,    .  ,    ,     .      13  16 . 
 ,   ,    -ϳ,           ,            . 
 ³: 
  13  16   161/162 -,        . 
   163/164 -    13 ,     14 . 
 ̳  111/112 -,    12  13 ,     13  14. 
  179/180 -,      13  14 . 
  125/126 -,    13 ,     14 . 
  113/114 -,    13 ,     14 . 
 ,  13  16      : 
 1. -  
  63   ,    13 .   64 -,    13 .  
  134/133 -    13 . 
 2.  ϳ     : 
  20/19 -      13 . 
  120/119 -      13 . http://kolo.poltava.ua/2012/04/30/u-...miski-potyagi/

----------


## crazyastronomer

> .

   ,     _ϳ_   ,       ,      .

----------


## LAEN

> ,     ϳ   ,       ,      .

      ,      ,  843

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,      ,  843

          .    (  )

----------


## wap-poltava

**    
  2012-2013  (  27.05.2012 ) 
 !    .        .   http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetable_new/

----------


## wap-poltava

. 
+ 161  - 
  07.29
  - 09.07
 - 09.56
  - 11.55
   - 4.29 
+ 163  - 
  - 12.26
  - 14.04
 - 14.53
  - 16.55
   - 4.27 
+ 155  - 
  18.45
  - 20.23
 - 21.12
  - 23.10
   - 4.29   
+ 156 -
  - 06.17
 - 08.17
  - 09.06
  - 10.45 
+ 162 -
  - 13.13
 - 15.13
  - 16.02
  - 17.40 
+ 164 -
  - 18.14
 - 20.14
  - 21.03
  - 22.40   
+ 153 -
  - 07.07
 - 
  - 09.55 
 - 
 - 13.40 
+ 151 -
  - 15.56
 - ?
  - 17.44
 - ?
 - 22.00   
+ 152 -
 - 06.00
 - ?
  - 09.48 
 - ?
  - 12.35
   - 6.37 
+ 154 -
 - 15.19
 - ?
  - 19.08
 - ? 
  - 21.55
   - 6.35

----------


## s27501

http://www.pz.gov.ua/news/razvorot.p...&lid=1&id=3347 
    ()   .     . 
       27.05.2012.  - ?

----------


## wap-poltava

** 
  + 150 -()
    - 06.37
   - 22.55
   - 1.57 2 1.59
  - 5.32 
   + 149 -()
    - 06.36
  - 23.26
   - 2.59. 2 3.01
   - 6.02  
   + 152 -
    - 06.34
   - 7.07
   - 9.53 2 9.55
  - 13.41 
   + 151 -
    - 06.37
  - 6.00
   - 9.45 9 9.54
   - 12.37 
   + 154 -
    - 06.30
   - 15.56
   - 18.53. 2 18.55
  - 22.26 
   + 153 -
    - 06.35
  - 15.19
   - 18.52 3 18.55
   - 21.54 
  + 156 -
    - 04.26
   - 6.17
   - 9.04 2 9.06
   - 10.43 
   + 155 -
    - 04.29
   - 18.45
   - 20.21 2 20.23
  - 21.14 2 21.16
   - 23.14 
   + 162 -
    - 04.27
   - 13.13
   - 16.02 2 16.04
   - 17.40 
   + 161 -
    - 04.29
   - 7.29
   - 9.05 2 9.07
  - 9.57 2 9.59
   - 11.58 
   + 164 -
    - 04.34
   - 18.14
  - 20.13 3 20.16
   - 21.10 2 21.12
   - 22.48 
   + 163 -
    - 04.27
   - 12.26
   - 14.02 2 14.04
  - 14.51 2 14.53
   - 16.53

----------


## vladd

"  "  ,    :  

> ** .

   :  

> + 156 -
>     - *04.26*

  * 04:26*.    ( " "    "   ")   *08:52*
,      (  ) "  ". 
  :       ?
 ,        *6* .            .   ,  " " (  )    25   .
 :  *  "  "?*  

> , ?

  P.S.
 ,   " "   ,     .
   "   ".

----------


## LAEN

> 

  ,      ,  ?

----------


## avatlop

" "    -        15:59

----------


## s27501

> " "    -        15:59

    .   ,    -     18,26     23,23.  . 
-.		18:26
	20:03	20:05
	20:47	20:57
	21:26	21:49
	22:09	22:11
-	23:23	23:26
-ϳ.	23:48

----------


## vladd

:    ,      (    ,       ).
   ,  "".

----------


## wap-poltava

> :    ,      (    ,       ).
>    ,  "".

      179 ""   ( 5.30   ,  6.00   ),      .
     "",      ... 
 ,             .   815 -,  843 -  845/846 -     .    -  4        .        ...

----------


## EmilyPlay

?   ?

----------


## wap-poltava

> ?   ?

         .    (    ,  ),            2     200-250 (       2),    100-150.
         .

----------


## EmilyPlay

> .    (    ,  ),            2     200-250 (       2),    100-150.
>          .

  (((    .    ,   ((

----------


## l`haim

27.05   ?

----------


## s27501

27  2012 .   .  -,     17,10 (   -     17,00-17.15),   -,     23.58   (       -),  .         - ( 12,30-13,00)   .

----------


## LAEN

*s27501*,   ,    -  843-... 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *  ,    ,    :* http://booking.uz.gov.ua/

----------


## wap-poltava

-2012     "" 120 -   : *  120  -   27.05  15.06.2012*
 2214000  - - 19.41 00 0
 2214010   20.04 15 20.19 00 12
 2214280   20.34 2 20.36 00 20
 2214240  21.12 2 21.14 00 53
 2214030  21.24 2 21.26 00 59
 2214140  22.01 2 22.03 00 88
 2214089  22.17 2 22.19 00 107
 2214110  22.30 2 22.32 00 118
 2214040  22.46 10 22.56 00 132
 2214047  23.31 2 23.33 00 174
 2204430  00.23 32 00.55 01 237
 2204489  01.25 3 01.28 01 263
 2204488  01.50 2 01.52 01 286
 2204486  02.16 2 02.18 01 306
 2204482  02.37 13 02.50 01 333
 2204590   04.00 15 04.15 01 414
 2204580   04.41 3 04.44 01 432
 2204573  05.15 2 05.17 01 462
 2204570  06.10 2 06.12 01 519
 2204530  06.37 3 06.40 01 545
 2204560  07.12 2 07.14 01 575
 2204550  08.05 3 08.08 01 617
 2200000  09.57 - - 01 767  *  120   -* 
 2200001   - - 17.36 00 0
 2204550  20.11 2 20.13 00 150
 2204560  21.15 2 21.17 00 192
 2204530  22.06 3 22.09 00 222
 2204570  22.37 2 22.39 00 248
 2204573  23.38 2 23.40 00 305
 2204580   00.10 2 00.12 01 335
 2204590   00.40 29 01.09 01 353
 2204482  02.39 12 02.51 01 434
 2204486  03.14 5 03.19 01 461
 2204488  03.37 2 03.39 01 481
 2204489  03.58 2 04.00 01 504
 2204430  04.23 25 04.48 01 530
 2214040  05.57 2 05.59 01 635
 2214110  06.14 2 06.16 01 649
 2214140  06.42 2 06.44 01 679
 2214030  07.25 3 07.28 01 708
 2214240  07.38 2 07.40 01 714
 2214280   08.20 2 08.22 01 747
 2214010   08.37 2 08.39 01 755
 2214000  08.58 - - 01 767   

> *s27501*,   ,    -  843-...

      8     . -          (  -   - ).       - 5  ,       ,     -(  8 ).        ,   8      --?

----------


## LAEN

> -

      ,     -  .
-,    ,    -     6     (   ).
        -    ,      ... 
,   ,   843-... 
  - ,    27      ?..

----------


## s27501

4,30   .     7,26.   15,15   ,  18-21 . 
   ,     7   .   ,   -   4,30 6,40 8,56 16,17 17,10 20,52.   - ,  .    ,    16-17   17-10     53 ,        ,    ,   .     17-00   17-15.       ,     18 .  27     .       "".    ,       - ,       ( ,      177 -,         18-23). ,      . .  27  2012      17-58,     18-58.      -  18,03  17,10. -,   ,      . -,     .    18-03       -      ,   .   18,03     19,40-19,45.     . 
  4-30   .        1   1      .    . 
       - 
4,30   . 
7,10  9,20   12,00-13,00   16,15-16,20  18,03 ( --..)    20.00.  "",   - 8,56-16,17-    .
    -,      23-58  -,     ,      -       .  , 193,197   ..  , ,  . , ? 
       ,      27 .

----------


## LAEN

*s27501*,         843-.    () 
8,00   
11,00  .
13,00 .  
16,00  
18,00  
21,00  . 
  )

----------


## crazyastronomer

> -.		18:26
> -ϳ.	23:48

  ,  ,     9- ,  .    

> ,   ((

       1  12 ,      ,  .    +30%    ...   . :/

----------


## wap-poltava

> 4,30   .     7,26.   15,15   ,  18-21 . 
>    ,     7   .   ,   -   4,30 6,40 8,56 16,17 17,10 20,52.   - ,  .    ,    16-17   17-10     53 ,        ,    ,   .     17-00   17-15.       ,     18 .  27     .       "".    ,       - ,       ( ,      177 -,         18-23). ,      . .  27  2012      17-58,     18-58.      -  18,03  17,10. -,   ,      . -,     .    18-03       -      ,   .   18,03     19,40-19,45.     . 
>   4-30   .        1   1      .    . 
>        - 
> 4,30   . 
> 7,10  9,20   12,00-13,00   16,15-16,20  18,03 ( --..)    20.00.  "",   - 8,56-16,17-    .
>     -,      23-58  -,     ,      -       .  , 193,197   ..  , ,  . , ? 
>        ,      27 .

  -      ""    -.       -    (        ). 
    -           ,     
  : 152 ȯ  > 
   : 6 . 55 .
   ³ ³, 
 ȯ  16:45 0
  18:42 18:44 248
 . 19:46 19:48 353
 " 22:26 22:27 635
  23:40 744 
  : 152  > ȯ 
   : 6 . 50 .
   ³ ³, 
  05:55 0
 " 07:05 07:06 109
 . 09:44 09:46 391
  10:47 10:49 496
 ȯ  12:45 744  
  : 154 ȯ  > 
   : 6 . 40 .
   ³ ³, 
  ( )
 ȯ  06:05 0
  08:02 08:04 248
 . 09:07 09:10 353
 " 11:33 11:34 635
  12:45 744 
  : 154  > ȯ 
   : 6 . 45 .
   ³ ³, 
  16:55 0
 " 18:05 18:06 109
 . 20:30 20:32 391
  21:37 21:39 496
 ȯ  23:40 744
    ""

----------


## EmilyPlay

> ,  ,     9- ,  .   
>      1  12 ,      ,  .    +30%    ...   . :/

  
    ?   ?   113?    ?

----------


## U56

> ,  ,     9- ,  .   
>      1  12 ,      ,  .    +30%    ...   . :/

   15.05   111-.  -  30 (  , 10 .  ).    20.05  113-,  - 53.   ,

----------


## froguz

,      ,       -    ?    ,    ,    .          .
      -   .

----------


## LAEN

> ,

     ,   43  28 . . 
 53 -   ?  30  .     . 
        ( ,  )   

> -    ?

----------


## U56

> ,   43  28 . . 
>  53 -   ?  30  .     . 
>         ( ,  )

  53 -  .  .  ,      .
,     ?

----------


## LAEN

http://www.e-kvytok.ua/wps/portal
  .   . 
 /   http://booking.uz.gov.ua/

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,      ,       -    ?    ,    ,    .          .
>       -   .

   179/180 ""  ,  126 -   (  113,         ).
-      -,    .
 () 1 .    646.55 . 
 () 2 .    417.56 . 
     .

----------


## LAEN

-  250  464 .

----------

120 . ,    ,  ..

----------


## wap-poltava

> 120 . ,    ,  ..

      . 161  ""   .        (  ,          1     1.01  1.07)  
-(   1.06  , , )
   /.	1 	      422,91
                                    2 	      275,66
    200-250 2 ,   ,

----------


## s27501

,      275,      250.     2/3 ,     1/3 . 
     275,        180,      90-100.

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ?   ?   113?    ?

  125  112, ,   32  42   . ,     ...   

> ( ,  )

  1)  ,  0,9  1,1,    30%
2)     ,

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,      275,      250.     2/3 ,     1/3 . 
>      275,        180,      90-100.

   ,  ,      .
      .   26.05     120     77 ,     67 .  161 ""      112 ,   91 .         .  ?
  :     

> -  250  464 .

     "-":    

> 125  112, ,   32  42   . ,     ...  
> 1)  ,  0,9  1,1,    30%
> 2)     ,

    ,         . 
  28.05()           120  61.43 ,   90.32,  - 293.63 
 4.06( )    120    63.08,  - 94.07  - 308.86    
http://booking.uz.gov.ua/      .  1       155          1  403  3 ,  2  260  47 .       156 - 1   315  68 ,  2  202  50 .
2 (,  )      2   167  87 , 1  260  46     156      10.06      11.43.     2   155      1  331  95 ,  2  215  30      21.23      00.15 
.

----------


## EmilyPlay

,     -

----------


## vladd

> + 164 - *   - 04.34*
>    - 18.14
>   - 20.13 3 20.16
>    - 21.10 2 21.12
>    - 22.48 
>    + 163 - *   - 04.27*
>    - 12.26
>    - 14.02 2 14.04
>   - 14.51 2 14.53
>    - 16.53

  ʳ     2:40  .  ""    .

----------


## LAEN

-  ,  179-       ,    ?

----------


## RAMM

,       2.     .    ?  . ?

----------


## wap-poltava

> -  ,  179-       ,    ?

       ""  ,      ,    dprc.gov.ua    - .

----------


## LAEN

*RAMM*, http://booking.uz.gov.ua/

----------


## EmilyPlay

> -  ,  179-       ,    ?

  ,    ?

----------


## s27501

--  1 ,  - 2.    .

----------


## Olio

?     27-- ,    ...

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*,   ,    9999

----------


## Olio

,      .. ))

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*, ...   .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,      .. ))

   111 -        3          , .    27      11  ( ),  28     14    22  .         (    .   45    ,    ) ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

> (    .   45    ,    ) ...

      - ,    30-40       ,    )))

----------


## s27501

( ).
      4,07,   7.20 (   ).  ,    6.40  7.20,       -.   8.55,      16,23,  17,20 ( ,   17,10),  21.05.    ,  ,     .      13.00      ( 1 ),    .

----------


## LAEN

-  27.05.12 http://cs10936.userapi.com/v10936706..._5Ri1afC2g.jpg

----------


## wap-poltava

> -  27.05.12

      "" - "",    ! 
-          ?

----------


## LAEN

> -          ?

    .     - , .  .

----------


## s27501

-  5,18, 8,18, 12,25, 16,48  20,28.

----------

> "" - "",    !

   6351 -            ,     -  161?

----------


## LAEN

. "-", 28.05.12 http://cs10936.userapi.com/v10936706...GTELMioOq0.jpg http://cs10936.userapi.com/v10936706...I55_gwWH1w.jpg

----------


## wap-poltava

> 6351 -            ,     -  161?

            6351    -,  .
           "-",              -  "-"...

----------


## s27501

.     ,    .   --   16-15   16-23, -     15-15,   15-32.    16,15   16,23     . 
  - - 21,52 - 00,01  ,       .     2  - 1 -,  -      00,01  00,10  .    .      .

----------


## LAEN

,     ""?

----------


## s27501

-  ,        .     ,   ,         ,        .    ,   .

----------


## vladd

> ,   .

    " ",    "".

----------


## LAEN

? 
   . -, 19.06.09

----------


## wap-poltava

> ? 
>    . -, 19.06.09  http://cs305310.userapi.com/v3053107...5hMNto1kcU.jpg

    (   )

----------


## wap-poltava

,          ( ?)      .    (        240320    ).   
   ,       .

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,       :)
 ,    - ""...

----------


## vladd

**  "":  ѳ**    ? 
!

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

**:         
        (    8,55)

----------


## s27501

,       ,      ,          . -   .   ,     . 9,15 -     20   -      ,   8.    16.00            .    ,        12,30-13,00.

----------


## LAEN

-       "" .  ** . - :)

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,  ,  ,  ,      - 𺺺!
   ϳ,  ,       . 
   - ĺ! !!!   ?    27 ! 
- ???!!!
-     ? !
-       !
-     ,    ...   10 ...  
    ,   ,    ,             40  ,   10))
  -   . ³  . ֳ  . 
,               ,      . 
:   - !  !

----------


## vladd

!
   쳺 "  ".

----------


## LAEN

> -       "" .   . - :)

   .  ,     . 
 - . 
==================================================  =============== 
UPD:

----------


## wap-poltava



----------


## crazyastronomer

> :   - !  !

   :    -   .

----------


## wap-poltava

286 -  .  *-ѳ  : 27/06, 2/07-31/08/2012*  
	 	 i.
-.		12:23
	14:12	14:26
	15:07	15:20
	15:54	15:57
	16:24	16:27
	17:21	17:23
-	18:02	18:17
-ϳ.	18:45	19:38
	20:04	20:20
	20:42	20:44
	21:20	21:25
	22:01	22:04
	22:30	22:35
	23:00	23:10
-.	23:38	00:10
-1	01:07	01:09
-1	02:39	02:44
-.	04:18	04:40
	05:50	06:02
ѳ-.	08:30 _   20:07_  *286   1/07-30/08/2012* 
	 	 i.
		08:40
	09:38	09:40
ѳ-.	10:13	10:28
	12:23	12:25
-.	13:33	13:45
-1	15:09	15:13
-1	16:40	16:42
-.	17:54	18:19
	19:02	19:21
	19:42	19:44
	20:07	20:18
	20:57	20:59
	21:20	21:22
-ϳ.	21:46	22:12
-	22:48	22:53
	23:22	23:24
	00:26	00:28
	00:55	00:58
	01:28	01:30
	02:12	02:27
-.	04:24 _   19:44_

----------

()   .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ()   .

  
 286   1/07-30/08/2012 , 286 -ѳ  : 27/06, 2/07-31/08/2012 .
 -  2.07             286   ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 

     - ,

----------

> - ,

  -    !    .."  "..      ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ()   .

     286 --,    ,      (-1)   (-4) .
   , LAENa    .
              18.02( )  19.38(   )               .               (   ,  LAENa     ),            .           . 
   !

----------


## wap-poltava

?        286  -...

----------


## LAEN

> LAENa     )

  ,  -   . :)
 -   ...

----------


## LAEN

?  
 3-2 (    ),    -       .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ?  
>  3-2 (    ),    -       .

   , - (?) " "?   ,   -..,     50 .

----------


## LAEN

*crazyastronomer*,  :) 
   -    . 
180- -  - , 4  (?)  7.
    3-2   .  3  2  ( 2-2)  1  ( 3-0). 
  , ..        .

----------


## wap-poltava

> *crazyastronomer*,  :) 
>    -    . 
> 180- -  - , 4  (?)  7.
>     3-2   .  3  2  ( 2-2)  1  ( 3-0). 
>   , ..        .

  -   , "" 179/180 --  .     7(        ),    4,  8  .     ...

----------


## LAEN

> 7

  4  , )) 
   -         - .

----------


## wap-poltava

* 120 -         *   

> 120    11        . ³       19:41,   10:20  10:20; :    17:36  ,    08:58. http://mtu.gov.ua/uk/news/28664.html

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,      -  -   ?       ,       .

----------


## wap-poltava

> *wap-poltava*,      -  -   ?       ,       .

      ,      ,     -    670  -(-    .,     670  15-20 ,          ,        (   6952 -     -)?

----------


## LAEN

> -

   .   

>

----------


## LAEN

.    ,    . 
http://booking.uz.gov.ua/      , .
http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetables/   ,   . 
  -?..

----------

> -?..

  http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetables/

----------


## LAEN

**, . 
  4:22  -

----------

> 

  ?

----------


## LAEN

**,         ?       -       5:45

----------

...

----------


## LAEN

,      -,   2:54.            :)

----------

,......

----------


## wap-poltava

1/2  2012  
"I"     
 . 64(064)                                   . 63(063)    
 -                                               -     
 
    8.22                8.16      
.   .   .       .    2   .   .   . 
- .. ( )                        
 64                        
-   -   22.24    .   0   2200001   6.36   -   -
22.41   2   22.43      14   2200007   6.15   2   6.17
-   -   23.36      101   2200059   4.56   14*   5.10
 ..                         
0.09   2   0.11      148   2204550   4.21   3   4.24
-   -   0.22      157   2204562   -   -   4.11
-   -   0.28      164   2204563   -   -   4.06
-   -   0.32    155    169   2204058   -   -   4.02
-   -   0.39      176   2204564   -   -   3.57
-   -   0.43    167    181   9994331   -   -   3.53
-   -   0.47    172    186   2204062   -   -   3.48
0.52   21   1.13      190   2204560   3.41   2   3.43
-   -   1.24      200   2204565   -   -   3.31
-   -   1.28    190    204   2204057   -   -   3.27
-   -   1.32      208   2204194   -   -   3.23
-   -   1.37      214   2204195   -   -   3.20
-   -   1.42   .   220   9994306   -   -   3.14
-   -   1.45      221   2204530   -   -   3.11
-   -   1.57      235   2204196   -   -   2.59
-   -   2.02    227    241   2204063   -   -   2.53
2.08   2   2.10      247   2204570   2.45   2   2.47
-   -   2.15    237    251   2204054   -   -   2.40
-   -   2.19      256   2204197   -   -   2.35
-   -   2.24      262   2204567   -   -   2.29
-   -   2.29      269   2204856   -   -   2.24
-   -   2.34      275   2204568   -   -   2.18
-   -   2.38      281   2204943   -   -   2.13
-   -   2.43      287   2204571   -   -   2.09
-   -   2.48      294   2204572   1.55   8*   2.03
-   -   2.57      305   2204573   -   -   1.46
-   -   3.02   ..296    310   2204827   -   -   1.42
3.09   13*   3.22      317   2204574   -   -   1.37
-   -   3.29      323   2204575   -   -   1.33
-   -   3.33    311    328   2204056   -   -   1.30
-   -   3.38      333   2204576   -   -   1.25
3.44   20   4.04       337   2204580   0.55   23   1.18
-   -   4.10       341   2204708   -   -   0.49
-   -   4.14   .328    344   9994324   -   -   0.46
-   -   4.20      349   2204199   -   -   0.40
-   -   4.27      352   2204662   -   -   0.34
-   -   4.33      357   2204532   -   -   0.28
-   -   4.42      366   2204531   -   -   0.20
-   -   4.53      384   2204529   -   -   0.07
-   -   5.02      392   2204528   -   -   23.59
-   -   5.12      406   2204526   -   -   23.50
-   -   5.22      421   2204525   -   -   23.39
-   -   5.32      435   2204524   -   -   23.29
-   -   5.44      450   2204522   -   -   23.17
-   -   5.52      457   2204521   -   -   23.09
6.02   3   6.05      464   2204519   22.58   2   23.00
-   -   -      467   -   -   -   22.50
-   -   6.33       482   2204446   -   -   22.33
-   -   6.41    ""   486   2204208   -   -   22.25
6.46   -   -    .   488   2204001   -   -   22.20
                   63      
* -

----------


## LAEN

"" ( 00:16 - - 05:22)    ... :(

----------


## wap-poltava

> "" ( 00:16 - - 05:22)    ... :(

  -    ?
"" -   19/20 -(   -,   )
    -( -) 125/126
133/134  -( -),    
 (   . 63/64 -)    ...
-   (     )     59/60 -  ,      (, )...
 59/60     (    1992)      59/60 -(   (   ,     -          80-   ,        ),   1992  -

----------

> 59/60     (    1992)      59/60 -(

  , ...   

> -( -) 125/126

  .125/126  
14-14  1 -42
14-56 14-58  9-56 9-58
15-37 15-57  8-57 9-17
16-28 16-31  8-19 8-21
16-48 16-50  7-59 8-01
16-59 17-01 .. 7-48 7-50
17-26 17-29  7-24 7-26
18-14 18-16  6-34 6-36
18-37 18-40  6-13 6-16
18-58 19-00  5-55 5-57
19-16 19-18  5-36 5-38
19-40 19-42  5-12 5-14
20-05 20-07  4-39 4-48 
20-28  4-15
20-43 20-45  3-55 3-57
21-02  3-39
21-07 21-32  . 3-14 3-34
21-37 .134. 3-09
21-43  3-02
21-53  2-52
22-03  2-42
22-10  . 2-34
22-17 22-20  . 2-26 2-28
22-42  2-05
22-52  1-55
22-57 .57. 1-50
23-03 23-06  1-43 1-45
23-11 .50. 1-38
23-17  1-33
23-24  1-27
23-30   1-20
23-39  1-11
23-57  1-01
0-08  0-54
0-18   0-46
0-23 0-43   0-15 0-41
0-48   0-10
0-56 . 0-02
1-22 1-24  23-40 23-42
1-44  23-19
1-57  23-03
2-05  22-55
2-16 2-18  22-41 22-43
2-30  22-29
2-38  22-21
2-45  22-15
2-54 2-56  22-02 22-04
3-04  21-55
3-17 3-27  21-42 21-44
3-37  21-32
3-45 .98. 21-24
3-55  21-17
4-08 .. 21-07
4-13  20-57
4-20  20-50
4-25  . 20-44
4-30 4-37  20-27 20-37
4-48  20-17
4-55  20-10
5-01  20-03
5-08  19-55
5-20  19-47
5-27 5-29 ..  19-40
5-39 5-59  19-10 19-30
6-17 6-26 ..  18-55
6-42 6-44  18-36 18-38
6-59  18-02 18-19
7-25 7-29  . 17-30 17-32
7-50 7-52  . 17-04 17-06
8-40 8-42  16-08 16-10
10-10  . 14-38

----------


## LAEN

> -( -) 125/126

      .
      "",    .

----------


## wap-poltava

,       . -
    :   
   -     :

----------

...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ...

  -  6533 -  55   ?
-   ?

----------


## s27501

> ,       . -
>     :  http://poltava.kmx.ua/09_12_2012.png 
>    -     :  http://poltava.kmx.ua/09_12_2012.jpg http://poltava.kmx.ua/09_12_2012_1.jpg

  ,  .  27  2012   6533   8,20.     9.15.       .   ,     " ,  ".        7,20   8,20     16.00,  17.20   20.20.     20   ,      . -,   "-", -", "--48"   8  .  ,        ,  27      . - 20    ,      .      ....  17.20 -   .    17.00-17.15.  5-20      ,   .       -  7.20.      20  (  ). -      7.20,       . 1       8.20-      -  .          -    12.20,    11.00  ,    11.15.      -    8.20  -      16.00,     .    4,07 -     -      .
 ,   6533    55  - .

----------


## vladd

> ,  .

  , !     "   "?
    ,    ?  ?   

> -  7.20.

    , ?    ?   

> 20  (  ).

     !     "",      .   

> 1       8.20-      -  .

  !  - ,  "  -  ""?
   ""     "".   ,  "",   " " ,     , .        "".   

> 4,07 -     -      .

    ,     "  "  ?
  ?  ?
ܺ   ? ""     "  "?
   -   ܺ   4:07 " ܺ".    ܺ,  !

----------


## wap-poltava

,   -       (     ),       http://rasp.yandex.ua/station/961589...n=all&span=day

----------


## s27501

!!!!        .

----------

18.02.13.    : 
.152 -
 15-39,  18-41/18-43, 21-22/21-23, 21-32/21-33, 21-50/21-51, 22-37. 
.150 -
 22-18,  1-21/1-23, 4-01/4-02, 4-11/4-12, 4-29/4-30, 5-16. 
.134 - 
 0-28/0-50,  1-22/1/27,  2-00/2-30, 3-00/3-02, 3-21/3-23   ; 
.111-:
 0-27/0-29, 1-02/1-11    ; 
.63 - :
  0-55/1-30, 2-14    ; 
.6324 - :
 17-50/18-06,.. 18-11/18-12,  18-18/18-19,..294  18-21/18-22,  18-31/18-32, . 303 18-35/18-36,  18-41/18-42,  311 18-47/18-48,  18-54/18-55,   19-01/19-03,  19-11/19-12, .. 19-15/19-16,- 328. 19-20/19-24    ; 
.6660   -:
 18-20/18-21, 18-32/18-33, 18-43/18-46, .. 18-51/18-53,.. 18-57/18-58, 71 19-03/19-04, .. 19-08/19-09, .. 19-15/19-16,  19-20/19-25    ; 
.6328 - :
 17-40/17-42,..  17-51/17-52 , 18-00.

----------


## LAEN

> .134 - ... ,  1-22/1/27,

     - +    .

----------


## s27501

- ,   31       .    ,   -, 31     4,07    5,07. --   5.07 .    ,    .    ,   4.07    ,      .   5.07  .      40 ,      4.07,       4.48,    .      5.07,      5.48       5.55.     1   15  .    .  ,    .    5.07  .     4 ?      ?     .

----------


## LAEN

> 4 ?

           .

----------


## s27501

31   5,07.      -. 
  ,   4  -  .      - 5,30     8,35-8,40.     ......

----------


## wap-poltava

2013      2013-2014    .
 
*084  -*   ( 01.06)
2214400  - - 16.17 00 0
2214230   17.38 2 17.40 00 74
2214000  18.47 29 19.16 00 132
2214010   19.39 19 19.58 00 144
2214140  20.52 2 20.54 00 197
2214089  21.08 2 21.10 00 216
2214110  21.21 2 21.23 00 227
2214040  21.36 2 21.38 00 241
2204430   22.52 25 23.17 00 346
2204482  00.49 21 01.10 01 442
2204584  01.43 2 01.45 01 476
2204581  02.06 5 02.11 01 500 *2204590   02.33 25 02.58 01 523* *2204580   03.25 14 03.39 01 541*
2204573  04.08 2 04.10 01 571
2204570  05.03 4 05.07 01 628
2204530  05.31 2 05.33 01 654
2204560  06.06 3 06.09 01 684
2204550  06.52 3 06.55 01 726
2200007  08.41 2 08.43 01 862
2200001   09.04 - - 01 876 
*020  -*   ( 01.06) 
2214200       -   -   17.20   00   0
2214090       18.06   2   18.08   00   42
2214210       18.50   2   18.52   00   76
2214030       19.29   2   19.31   00   108
2214140       20.04   2   20.06   00   137
2214110       20.27   3   20.30   00   167
2214040       20.43   3   20.46   00   181
2214045          16   21.44   00   245
2204430       22.18   28   22.46   00   286
2204482       00.12   3   00.15   01   382
2204586          6   00.39   01   399
2204584       00.56   2   00.58   01   416
2204581       01.20   20   01.40   01   440 *2204590        02.04   15   02.19   01   463* *2204580        02.42   3   02.45   01   481*
2204574          16   03.25   01   501
2204567       04.14   2   04.16   01   554
2204570       04.31   2   04.33   01   568
2204530       04.56   3   04.59   01   594
2204560       05.29   2   05.31   01   624
2204550       06.13   5   06.18   01   666
2200007       07.44   5   07.49   01   802
2200001        08.11   -   -   01   816 
*060   -*   ( 01.06) 
2208001        -   -   22.39   00   0
2208420       01.15   5   01.20   01   188
2208092   -    01.51   5   01.56   01   217
2208360       02.49   4   02.53   01   273
2208403       03.10   2   03.12   01   291
2208410       04.02   20   04.22   01   358
2208390        05.11   21   05.32   01   412
2208630       06.00   2   06.02   01   447
2208385       06.31   2   06.33   01   479
2204610       07.08   22   07.30   01   506 *2204590        09.36   20   09.56   01   625*
2204519       11.40   2   11.42   01   741
2204001        12.11   -   -   01   765  
*134  -*   ( 01.06) 
2214200       -   -   19.48   00   0
2214090       20.36   2   20.38   00   42
2214210       21.21   2   21.23   00   76
2214190       21.39   2   21.41   00   88
2214078       21.55   2   21.57   00   99
2214030       22.12   2   22.14   00   108
2214140       22.47   2   22.49   00   137
2214089       23.03   2   23.05   00   156
2214110       23.16   3   23.19   00   167
2214040       23.33   3   23.36   00   181
2204430        00.54   29   01.23   01   286
2204488       02.04   2   02.06   01   335
2204486       02.26   11   02.37   01   355
2204482       03.00   3   03.03   01   382
2204584       03.40   2   03.42   01   416
2204581       04.06   2   04.08   01   440 *2204590        04.34   15   04.49   01   463* *2204580        05.12   3   05.15   01   481*
2204573       05.44   2   05.46   01   511
2204568       06.14   2   06.16   01   541
2204570       06.41   2   06.43   01   568
2204530       07.06   2   07.08   01   594
2204560       08.15   2   08.17   01   624
2204563       08.39   2   08.41   01   650
2204550       08.57   2   08.59   01   666
2200007       10.42   2   10.44   01   802
2200001        11.02   -   -   01   816

----------


## wap-poltava

112 - 
* 112, -*   
   -   -   16:30
   17:18   2    17:20
   17:44   8    17:52
   18:50   5    18:55
   19:45   2    19:47
   20:51   5    20:56
   22:25   25    22:50
   23:36   5    23:41
-1   00:35   2    00:37
    02:42   20    03:02
   04:13   2    04:15
   04:49   2    04:51
   05:29   2    05:31
   06:00   2    06:02
   06:27   2    06:29
   06:55   2    06:57
   07:09   2    07:11
   07:30   2    07:32 *    08:01   28    08:29*
   09:38   2    09:40
   -   16    10:19
   10:48   2    10:50
   11:20   -   -

----------


## Olio

*wap-poltava*,  ?     45 ,   ))

----------


## wap-poltava

> *wap-poltava*,  ?     45 ,   ))

   ,                2013 (.     26      )     2014 (    1-2          ) 
*059   -*  ( 01.06) 
2204001        -   -   18.03   00   0
2204519       18.38   2   18.40   00   24
2204526          14   19.44   00   82 *2204590        20.35   20   20.55   00   140*
2204610       23.00   22   23.22   00   259
2208385       00.02   2   00.04   01   286
2208630       00.30   2   00.32   01   318
2208390        01.00   20   01.20   01   353
2208410       02.07   20   02.27   01   407
2208403       03.22   2   03.24   01   474
2208360       03.41   5   03.46   01   492
2208092       04.35   5   04.40   01   548
2208420       05.07   5   05.12   01   577
2208001        07.59   -   -   01   765 
*063   -  ( 01.06)* 
2204001        -   -   22.20   00   0
2204519       22.58   2   23.00   00   24 *2204580        00.55   34   01.29   01   158*
2204943          10   02.29   01   212
2204570       03.01   2   03.03   01   245
2204530       03.26   2   03.28   01   271
2204560       03.57   2   03.59   01   301
2204550       04.37   17   04.54   01   343
2200007       06.46   2   06.48   01   479
2200001        07.08   -   -   01   493 
*111   - ( 01.06)* 
2204001        -   -   18.51   00   0
2204519       19.26   2   19.28   00   24
2204526       20.19   2   20.21   00   82
2204199          12   21.24   00   146 *2204580        21.41   20   22.01   00   158*
2204576          5   22.14   00   162
2204573       22.40   2   22.42   00   188
2204571       23.00   2   23.02   00   206
2204568       23.12   2   23.14   00   218
2204567       23.28   2   23.30   00   231
2204570       23.45   2   23.47   00   245
2204196          11   00.10   01   258
2204530       00.27   2   00.29   01   271
2204560       01.02   2   01.04   01   301
2204550       01.43   3   01.46   01   343
2200059       02.23   2   02.25   01   390
2200001        03.44   20   04.04   01   493
2200302   -1    06.16   2   06.18   01   650
2200200       07.12   4   07.16   01   714
2200270       08.02   20   08.22   01   761
2200300      09.51   7   09.58   01   860
2218260       11.06   2   11.08   01   928
2218300       11.56   5   12.01   01   979
2218185       12.57   2   12.59   01   1043
2218025       13.24   2   13.26   01   1069
2218000       14.16   -   -   01   1120

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,     179/180?

----------


## wap-poltava

> *wap-poltava*,     179/180?

   ,        -3    15   .      (    , )      90 (  ,   ( 1500 ),     .  ,              .
   ,   .
  ,  ""  ""      (          ,    ),              .

----------


## wap-poltava

*375  ― -*( 1.06)  
    ----   ---   15:50   00   0 
    16:24   0002   16:26   00   30 
    16:39   0002   16:41   00   42 
    16:59   0015   17:14   00   55 
Ш    18:16   0002   18:18   00   113 
    18:34   0002   18:36   00   123 
    18:50   0002   18:52   00   133 
    19:05   0002   19:07   00   143 
     19:30   0002   19:32   00   163 
    19:55   0002   19:57   00   184 
    20:11   0002   20:13   00   195 
    20:28   0002   20:30   00   207 
    20:46   0022   21:08   00   219 
 -   21:51   0010   22:01   00   258 
    23:04   0023   23:27   00   318 
    23:43   0005   23:48   00   327 
    00:10   0002   00:12   01   350 
. 50     00:20   0004   00:24   01   358 
    00:33   0002   00:35   01   365 
    00:45   0006   00:51   01   374 
    01:05   0002   01:07   01   386 
    01:18   0002   01:20   01   396 
     01:43   0020   02:03   01   413 
    02:17   0002   02:19   01   428 
    02:35   0002   02:37   01   448 
    02:52   0002   02:54   01   463 
    03:11   0005   03:16   01   480 
      03:45   0002   03:47   01   503 
    03:57   0038   04:35   01   507 
    05:01   0001   05:02   01   523 
    05:13   0001   05:14   01   534 
    05:24   0002   05:26   01   543 
    05:34   0001   05:35   01   547 
    05:52   0002   05:54   01   563 
    06:06   0002   06:08   01   577 
    06:22   0002   06:24   01   590 
     06:36   0002   06:38   01   602  *-    07:05   0022   07:27   01   626* 
    08:12   0002   08:14   01   662 
    08:24   0002   08:26   01   670 
    08:37   0003   08:40   01   684 
    08:52   0002   08:54   01   699 
    09:06   0001   09:07   01   713 
    09:43   0002   09:45   01   742 
-  10:20   - - -       ----      01   766

----------


## wap-poltava

111/112          ! 
* 112, -*   
   -   -   17:36
   18:24   2    18:26
   18:59   2    19:01
   19:11   3    19:14
   19:49   3    19:52
   20:30   22    20:52
   21:16   2    21:18
   21:33   2    21:35
 1   21:48   2    21:50
   22:11   19    22:30
   -   4    23:21
  1   23:32   2    23:34
   00:04   2    00:06
   00:43   2    00:45
    02:42   20    03:02
   04:13   2    04:15
   04:49   2    04:51
   05:29   2    05:31
   06:00   2    06:02
   06:27   2    06:29
   06:55   2    06:57
   07:09   2    07:11
   07:30   2    07:32 *    08:01   28    08:29*
   09:38   2    09:40
   -   16    10:19
   10:48   2    10:50
  11:20   -   -   
* 111,  -*  
   -   -   18:51
   19:26   2    19:28
   20:19   2    20:21 *    21:41   20    22:01*
   22:40   2    22:42
   23:00   2    23:02
   23:12   2    23:14
   23:28   2    23:30
   23:45   2    23:47
   00:27   2    00:29
   01:02   2    01:04
   01:43   3    01:46
   02:23   2    02:25
    03:44   20    04:04
    06:02   2    06:04
   06:02   2    06:04
   06:56   2    06:58
  1   07:29   2    07:31
   08:20   15    08:35
 1   08:57   2    08:59
   09:13   2    09:15
   09:33   2    09:35
   10:00   20    10:20
   11:01   3    11:04
   11:40   3    11:43
   11:53   4    11:57
   12:36   2    12:38
   13:25   -   -
*487 1 -*  ( 12.06) 
2020600    1    -   -   13.50   00   0
2020925    1    14.44   2   14.46   00   49
2020923       15.51   2   15.53   00   127
2020920       16.09   2   16.11   00   142
2020917        17.47   11   17.58   00   246
2020884       18.44   2   18.46   00   291
2020915    85     19.36   2   19.38   00   337
2020121          12   21.07   00   414
2020832       21.15   2   21.17   00   420
2020500    1    22.03   47   22.50   00   450
2020830       01.27   3   01.30   01   606
2020015          33   02.26   01   622
2020820       03.06   2   03.08   01   660
2020131          8   03.39   01   679
2020006          12   04.12   01   697
2020950       04.51   2   04.53   01   733
2014490       06.15   44   06.59   01   817
2014532       07.50   2   07.52   01   875
2014480       08.47   2   08.49   01   943
2014120       10.24   46   11.10   01   1042
2014515       12.03   5   12.08   01   1083
2014460       12.55   5   13.00   01   1127
2014360       14.22   60   15.22   01   1205
0020229   ()        -   -      1234
2204412          2   15.12   01   1239
2204380        16.04   30   16.34   01   1281
2204423        17.17   2   17.19   01   1320
2204426       17.55   2   17.57   01   1362
2204001       18.57   21   19.18   01   1410 *2204590        21.40   20   22.00   01   1550*
2204611       22.59   3   23.02   01   1599
2204610       00.32   30   01.02   02   1669
2208630       02.12   2   02.14   02   1728
2208390        02.44   33   03.17   02   1763
2208410       04.09   5   04.14   02   1817
2208360       05.26   20   05.46   02   1902
2208422       06.26   2   06.28   02   1951
2208119         06.42   2   06.44   02   1966
2208443       07.12   2   07.14   02   2003
2208444       07.34   2   07.36   02   2029
2208447       08.04   2   08.06   02   2063
2208550       08.27   2   08.29   02   2084
2208450       08.55   20   09.15   02   2106
2208460    1    10.43   2   10.45   02   2221
2208001        11.57   -   -   02   2293

----------


## wap-poltava

*371  - *  
2024600       -   -   06.38   00   0
9996460   -       23   08.04   00   41
2024658          18   09.23   00   115
2024680       10.39   2   10.41   00   192
2024654       10.58   2   11.00   00   212
2024670       11.35   12   11.47   00   249
2024650       13.02   2   13.04   00   344
2024640       13.21   2   13.23   00   364
2024646       14.17   2   14.19   00   429
2024000       15.42   40   16.22   00   523
2024609       17.18   2   17.20   00   566
2024608          15   17.47   00   574
2024610    1    19.10   5   19.15   00   659
2024594       20.31   2   20.33   00   747
2024590       21.13   5   21.18   00   791
2024120    1    23.07   42   23.49   00   912
2014710       01.47   2   01.49   01   1024
2014720    1    02.43   30   03.13   01   1071
2014737        04.55   25   05.20   01   1180
2014490       06.40   19   06.59   01   1259
2014532       07.50   2   07.52   01   1317
2014480       08.47   2   08.49   01   1385
2014120       10.24   46   11.10   01   1484
2014515       12.03   5   12.08   01   1525
2014460       12.55   5   13.00   01   1569
2014360       14.22   60   15.22   01   1647
0020229   ()        -   -      1676
2204412          2   15.12   01   1681
2204380        16.04   30   16.34   01   1723
2204423       17.17   2   17.19   01   1762
2204426       17.55   2   17.57   01   1804
2204001        18.57   21   19.18   01   1852 *2204590        21.40   20   22.00   01   1992*
2204611       22.59   3   23.02   01   2041
2204610       00.32   30   01.02   02   2111
2208630       02.12   2   02.14   02   2170
2208390        02.44   33   03.17   02   2205
2208410       04.09   5   04.14   02   2259
2208360       05.26   20   05.46   02   2344
2208422       06.26   2   06.28   02   2393
2208119         06.42   2   06.44   02   2408
2208443       07.12   2   07.14   02   2445
2208444       07.34   2   07.36   02   2471
2208447       08.04   2   08.06   02   2505
2208550       08.27   2   08.29   02   2526
2208450       08.55   20   09.15   02   2548
2208460    1    10.43   2   10.45   02   2663
2208001        11.57   -   -   02   2735 
*177   - *  ( 1.06) 
2204001        -   -   15.50   00   0
2204330       17.40   4   17.44   00   140 *2204590        17.40   4   17.44   00   140*
2204613        18.20   2   18.22   00   176
2204611       18.34   2   18.36   00   189
2204609       18.48   2   18.50   00   203
2204606       19.05   1   19.06   00   223
2204610       19.43   20   20.03   00   259
2208385       20.40   2   20.42   00   286
2208630       21.08   2   21.10   00   318
2208390        21.50   20   22.10   00   353
2208353       22.56   2   22.58   00   406
2208355       23.12   2   23.14   00   421
2208350         23.33   -   -   00   445

----------


## s27501

,     -.    17.20       177-.  ,         -  17.50.    177-,     .        .   .     17.50,     19.40.     20.00      22.00.          .          17        .

----------


## wap-poltava

--     
138 * ― *  
          21:12   00   0 
    21:57   0001   21:58   00   36 
    22:21   0002   22:23   00   56 
    22:35   0002   22:37   00   70 
    22:54   0002   22:56   00   83  * (- )   23:36   0020   23:56   00   119* 
    00:21   0002   00:23   01   142 
    00:43   0002   00:45   01   166 
    01:17   0002   01:19   01   200 
    01:41   0011   01:52   01   227 
    02:13   0005   02:18   01   247 
    02:36   0002   02:38   01   270 
    03:05   0069   04:14   01   296 
 1    05:13   0002   05:15   01   361 
 (-1 )   05:51   0002   05:53   01   400 
 ( 1 )   06:48   0007   06:55   01   475 
    07:33   0002   07:35   01   522 
    08:26   0020   08:46   01   587 
    09:09   0002   09:11   01   614 
    09:54   0002   09:56   01   678 
    10:42   0003   10:45   01   740 
(  )   12:07         01   831   *  375 - ―*  
-          19:40   00   0 
    20:18   0002   20:20   00   24 
    20:54   0002   20:56   00   53 
    21:09   0002   21:11   00   67 
    21:25   0002   21:27   00   82 
    21:40   0002   21:42   00   96 
    21:52   0002   21:54   00   104  *-    22:35   0020   22:55   00   140* 
     23:25   0002   23:27   00   164 
    23:42   0003   23:45   00   176 
    23:59   0002   00:01   01   189 
    00:18   0002   00:20   01   203 
    00:35   0002   00:37   01   219 
    00:43   0001   00:44   01   223 
    00:54   0002   00:56   01   232 
    01:07   0002   01:09   01   243 
    01:34   0022   01:56   01   259 
      02:06   0002   02:08   01   263 
    02:40   0002   02:42   01   286 
    02:57   0002   02:59   01   303 
    03:14   0002   03:16   01   318 
    03:32   0002   03:34   01   338 
     03:48   0020   04:08   01   353 
    04:30   0006   04:36   01   370 
    04:46   0006   04:52   01   380 
    05:03   0002   05:05   01   392 
    05:14   0004   05:18   01   401 
    05:33   0002   05:35   01   416 
    05:57   0005   06:02   01   439 
    06:18   0024   06:42   01   448 
 -    07:53   0015   08:08   01   508 
    08:52   0025   09:17   01   547 
    09:34   0002   09:36   01   559 
    09:51   0002   09:53   01   571 
    10:06   0002   10:08   01   582 
     10:28   0002   10:30   01   603 
    10:51   0002   10:53   01   623 
    11:04   0002   11:06   01   633 
    11:21   0002   11:23   01   643 
    11:39   0002   11:41   01   653 
    12:39   0015   12:54   01   711 
    13:11   0002   13:13   01   724 
    13:24   0004   13:28   01   736 
    14:01         01   766  
*178 . . ― -* 
. .          00:57   00   0 
    01:17   0002   01:19   00   24 
    01:32   0002   01:34   00   39 
     02:14   0020   02:34   00   92 
    03:02   0002   03:04   00   127 
    03:33   0002   03:35   00   159 
    04:08   0022   04:30   00   186 
    05:01   0001   05:02   00   222 
    05:19   0001   05:20   00   242 
    05:33   0001   05:34   00   256 
     05:45   0001   05:46   00   269  *-   06:14   0005   06:19   00   305* 
-    08:04         00   445

----------


## wap-poltava

*489  -*   ( 01.06) 
2040000       -   -   20.30   00   0
2040530    1    22.13   2   22.15   00   96
2040550       23.24   2   23.26   00   160
2040438       00.22   2   00.24   01   212
2040560       00.53   2   00.55   01   235
2040570       01.45   2   01.47   01   284
2040453        02.03   2   02.05   01   298
2040580       02.33   23   02.56   01   320
2024760       04.01   2   04.03   01   377
2024600       06.20   18   06.38   01   481
2024658          18   09.23   01   596
2024680       10.39   2   10.41   01   673
2024654       10.58   2   11.00   01   693
2024670       11.35   12   11.47   01   730
2024650       13.02   2   13.04   01   825
2024640       13.21   2   13.23   01   845
2024646       14.17   2   14.19   01   910
2024000       15.42   40   16.22   01   1004
2024609       17.18   2   17.20   01   1047
2024608          15   17.47   01   1055
2024610    1    19.10   5   19.15   01   1140
2024594       20.31   2   20.33   01   1228
2024590       21.13   5   21.18   01   1272
2024120    1    23.07   42   23.49   01   1393
2014710       01.47   2   01.49   02   1505
2014720    1    02.43   30   03.13   02   1552
2014737        04.55   25   05.20   02   1661
2014490       06.40   19   06.59   02   1740
2014532       07.50   2   07.52   02   1798
2014480       08.47   2   08.49   02   1866
2014120       10.24   46   11.10   02   1965
2014515       12.03   5   12.08   02   2006
2014460       12.55   5   13.00   02   2050
2014360       14.22   60   15.22   02   2128
0020229       -   -      2157
2204412          2   15.12   02   2162
2204380        16.04   30   16.34   02   2204
2204423        17.17   2   17.19   02   2243
2204426       17.55   2   17.57   02   2285
2204001        18.57   21   19.18   02   2333 *2204590        21.40   20   22.00   02   2473*
2204611       22.59   3   23.02   02   2522
2204610       00.32   30   01.02   03   2592
2208630       02.12   2   02.14   03   2651
2208390        02.44   33   03.17   03   2686
2208410       04.09   5   04.14   03   2740
2208360       05.26   20   05.46   03   2825
2208422       06.26   2   06.28   03   2874
2208119         06.42   2   06.44   03   2889
2208443       07.12   2   07.14   03   2926
2208444       07.34   2   07.36   03   2952
2208447       08.04   2   08.06   03   2986
2208550       08.27   2   08.29   03   3007
2208450       08.55   20   09.15   03   3029
2208460    1    10.43   2   10.45   03   3144
2208001        11.57   -   -   03   3216

----------


## wap-poltava

--    2013-2014   ? 
*091   -*  ( 01.06) 
2000001        -   -   19.50   00   0
2000174       22.28   4   22.32   00   194
2000880    1     22.28   4   22.32   00   194
2000140       00.47   5   00.52   01   383
2000150       02.33   12   02.45   01   537
2014370       05.07   40   05.47   01   697
0020222    (       -   -      737
2204000       06.10   45   06.55   01   781
2204001        06.10   45   06.55   01   781
2204519       07.31   2   07.33   01   805
2204528       08.43   2   08.45   01   877
2204330       09.32   25   09.57   01   921 *2204590        09.32   25   09.57   01   921*
2204613       10.40   2   10.42   01   957
2204611       10.58   2   11.00   01   970
2204609       11.16   2   11.18   01   984
2204606       11.40   1   11.41   01   1004
2204610       12.25   -   -   01   1040

----------


## LAEN

> --    2013-2014   ?

      ... (   )

----------


## wap-poltava

> ... (   )

     (  50-60  ) ... 
-     !!!
"" ,       =   *    179,  -* ( 1.06)   *    -   -   06:05* *    06:27   3    06:30*
   07:51   12    08:03
   08:32   27    08:59
   09:27   2    09:29
   10:04   15    10:19
    12:04   -   -

----------


## Drasha

*wap-poltava*, ֳ,      179,       180.     ?

----------


## wap-poltava

*432 - ― -*
-          12:37   00   0 
 1    13:37   0002   13:39   00   73 
     14:06   0002   14:08   00   104 
    14:33   0002   14:35   00   133 
    14:56   0002   14:58   00   158 
    15:24   0015   15:39   00   188 
    16:02   0002   16:04   00   210 
    16:22   0002   16:24   00   231 
    16:50   0002   16:52   00   265 
    17:13   0002   17:15   00   291 
--    17:43   0002   17:45   00   328 
    18:04   0002   18:06   00   343 
    18:18   0002   18:20   00   356 
    18:53   0020   19:13   00   392 
    19:32   0002   19:34   00   410 
     19:54   0002   19:56   00   432 
    20:32   0005   20:37   00   477 
    21:02   0002   21:04   00   502 
    21:18   0002   21:20   00   516 
     21:38   0021   21:59   00   531 
    22:13   0002   22:15   00   546 
    22:30   0002   22:32   00   566 
    22:46   0002   22:48   00   581 
    23:03   0002   23:05   00   598 
  ()      0003   23:33   00   621 
    23:42   0026   00:08   01   625 
    00:59   0001   01:00   01   661 
    01:26   0002   01:28   01   681 
    01:46   0002   01:48   01   695 
    02:03   0002   02:05   01   708 
     02:17   0002   02:19   01   720  *-    02:45   0020   03:05   01   744* 
    03:51   0002   03:53   01   788 
    04:06   0002   04:08   01   802 
    04:58   0002   05:00   01   860 
-    05:33         01   884   
*431 - ― -*
-       16:00   00   0 
    16:37   0002   16:39   00   24 
    17:36   0002   17:38   00   82 
    17:50   0002   17:52   00   96  *-    18:38   0020   18:58   00   140* 
    19:38   0002   19:40   00   176 
    20:39   0001   20:40   00   223 
    21:25   0025   21:50   00   259 
    22:26   0002   22:28   00   286 
    22:42   0002   22:44   00   303 
    22:58   0002   23:00   00   318 
    23:16   0002   23:18   00   338 
     23:33   0020   23:53   00   353 
    00:09   0002   00:11   01   368 
    00:45   0005   00:50   01   407 
     01:28   0002   01:30   01   452 
    01:50   0002   01:52   01   474 
    02:09   0026   02:35   01   492 
    03:14   0002   03:16   01   528 
    03:29   0002   03:31   01   541 
--    03:47   0018   04:05   01   556 
    04:34   0002   04:36   01   593 
    04:56   0002   04:58   01   619 
    05:29   0002   05:31   01   653 
    05:59   0003   06:02   01   674 
    06:33   0020   06:53   01   696 
    07:19   0002   07:21   01   726 
    07:44   0002   07:46   01   751 
     08:09   0002   08:11   01   780 
 1    08:36   0002   08:38   01   811 
-    09:39         01   884  
*092  -   ( 01.06)* 
2204610       -   -   20.21   00   0
2204606       21.06   1   21.07   00   36
2204609       21.27   2   21.29   00   56
2204611       21.48   2   21.50   00   70
2204613       22.07   2   22.09   00   83 *2204590        22.52   23   23.15   00   119*
2204528       00.03   2   00.05   01   163
2204519       01.03   2   01.05   01   235
2204001        01.39   24   02.03   01   259
2204438        02.42   31   03.13   01   299
0020222    (       -   -      303
2014370       04.54   40   05.34   01   343
2000150       07.56   5   08.01   01   503
2000140       09.51   15   10.06   01   657
2000280       10.53   2   10.55   01   709
2000880    1     13.00   4   13.04   01   846
2000001        16.12   -   -   01   1040  
*020   -  ( 01.06)* 
2200001        -   -   19.00   00   0
2200007       19.18   2   19.20   00   14
2204550       20.59   2   21.01   00   150
2204560       21.36   2   21.38   00   192
2204530       22.22   3   22.25   00   222
2204570       22.49   2   22.51   00   248
2204567       23.04   2   23.06   00   262 *2204580        00.26   3   00.29   01   335* *2204590        01.06   37   01.43   01   353*
2204581       02.09   28   02.37   01   376
2204584       02.59   2   03.01   01   400
2204482       03.43   3   03.46   01   434
2204430       05.08   26   05.34   01   530
2214040       06.43   2   06.45   01   635
2214110       07.00   2   07.02   01   649
2214140       07.24   2   07.26   01   679
2214030       08.01   2   08.03   01   708
2214210       08.40   2   08.42   01   740
2214090       09.21   2   09.23   01   774
2214200       10.18   -   -   01   816

----------


## wap-poltava

*107  -*   ( 01.06) 
2708000       -   -   17.40   00   0
2708910       19.17   23   19.40   00   121
2708887       20.19   2   20.21   00   173
2708880       21.06   20   21.26   00   229
2708890       22.32   3   22.35   00   310
2708920       23.30   3   23.33   00   376
2709950       00.23   1   00.24   01   434
2708945       01.25   15   01.40   01   516
2709942       02.16   2   02.18   01   555
2709980       03.49   55   04.44   01   664
0020276   1(       -   -      769
2040388    1    05.09   90   06.39   01   806
2040480       10.05   17   10.22   01   1075
2040210       15.03   42   15.45   01   1406
2040356          7   16.57   01   1462
2704820    1       60   20.25   01   1483
2704930       21.29   30   21.59   01   1550
2704890       23.10   5   23.15   01   1629
2704810       01.09   30   01.39   02   1747
2704957       02.24   2   02.26   02   1787
2704955          5   03.00   02   1815
2704954       03.17   3   03.20   02   1829
2704952        03.47   60   04.47   02   1852
0020271   ()        -   -      1864
2020890       03.20   90   04.50   02   1877
2020892       06.18   2   06.20   02   1957
2020880       07.07   2   07.09   02   1998
2020899       08.29   2   08.31   02   2091
2020000    1    10.16   43   10.59   02   2182
2020768       11.48   2   11.50   02   2221
2020790       12.33   2   12.35   02   2272
2014720    1    14.10   28   14.38   02   2374
2014730       15.35   2   15.37   02   2425
2014721       15.53   2   15.55   02   2438
2014737        16.36   23   16.59   02   2483
2014490       18.30   15   18.45   02   2562
2014532       19.32   2   19.34   02   2620
2014480       20.28   2   20.30   02   2688
2014120       22.18   15   22.33   02   2787
2014515       23.29   5   23.34   02   2828
2014460       00.26   5   00.31   03   2872
2014360       02.04   60   03.04   03   2950
0020229   ()        -   -      2979
2204412          2   02.59   03   2984
2204380        03.56   34   04.30   03   3026
2204001        07.10   24   07.34   03   3155 *2204580        10.14   31   10.45   03   3309*
2204573       11.14   2   11.16   03   3339
2204570       12.11   2   12.13   03   3396
2204530       12.37   3   12.40   03   3422
2204560       13.12   3   13.15   03   3452
2204550       13.56   5   14.01   03   3494
2200001        15.56   -   -   03   3644

----------


## wap-poltava

> *wap-poltava*, ֳ,      179,       180.     ?

  
 :   *180 ȯ  - .* 
ȯ              18:30    0
       20:21      20:23    150
                   20:57      20:59    192
       21:26      21:41    222
       22:11      22:13    248 *.       23:20      23:23    335
.       23:43          353*

----------


## wap-poltava

** 
   15.04.13     
   2013-2014    180/179 - 

-   - 18-48 18-50  7  18-56   
18-58  19-07   
-      - 11-48 11-50 - 
 11-59     12-07

 
    ... 
   ___  10/04-13    
  2013-2014       
   "+" 150/149 
--.
    -  


 25/05-13

----------


## LAEN

> ...

   ...   *wap-poltava*,     -?  ,     -      , - ...

----------


## Olio

> 112 - 
> * 112, -*   
>    -   -   16:30
>    17:18   2    17:20
>    17:44   8    17:52
>    18:50   5    18:55
>    19:45   2    19:47
>    20:51   5    20:56
>    22:25   25    22:50
> ...

   .  112. 1.06.2013. :      17:36,     8:05. ,

----------


## wap-poltava

> .  112. 1.06.2013. :      17:36,     8:05. ,

  
111/112          ! 
    112, -   
 - - 17:36
 18:24 2  18:26
 18:59 2  19:01
 19:11 3  19:14
 19:49 3  19:52
 20:30 22  20:52
 21:16 2  21:18
 21:33 2  21:35
 1 21:48 2  21:50
 22:11 19  22:30
 - 4  23:21
  1 23:32 2  23:34
 00:04 2  00:06
 00:43 2  00:45
  02:42 20  03:02
 04:13 2  04:15
 04:49 2  04:51
 05:29 2  05:31
 06:00 2  06:02
 06:27 2  06:29
 06:55 2  06:57
 07:09 2  07:11
 07:30 2  07:32
  08:01 28  08:29
 09:38 2  09:40
 - 16  10:19
 10:48 2  10:50
 11:20 - - 
: http://www.poltavaforum.com/zhelezno...#ixzz2T3PvQbM5 
        .        ...
             138,    , , 
  266  -  ( 01.08) 
2200600       -   -   10.44   00   0
2200070       11.48   20   12.08   00   83
2204540       13.17   5   13.22   00   148
2204561       14.13   4   14.17   00   191
2204560       15.51   2   15.53   00   248
2204530       16.37   2   16.39   00   278
2204570       17.02   2   17.04   00   304
2204573       17.53   21   18.14   00   361
2204580        18.46   3   18.49   00   391
2204590        19.14   20   19.34   00   409
2204581       20.02   12   20.14   00   432
2204584       20.38   2   20.40   00   456
2204482       21.16   3   21.19   00   490
2204486       21.46   3   21.49   00   517
2204488       22.09   3   22.12   00   537
2204430       23.07   31   23.38   00   586
2210760    1    01.03   2   01.05   01   651
2210800    1    02.43   7   02.50   01   765
2210670        04.24   16   04.40   01   877
2210790       05.50   12   06.02   01   968
2210001        08.30   -   -   01   1121 
  6. 12. 16. 22. 26  1 5 11 15 21 25 31  
 1-3  52-2 4 36  5  28-8 6  12-4 7-9  36 10-18  52-2   .. -1 
  4 8 14 18 24 28  3 7 13 17 23 27 
 1-3  52-2 4 36  5  28-8 6-9  36 10-18  52-2   .. -1

----------


## Olio

**:    *wap-poltava*, ,     :)

----------


## sasha_kor

.   .
 26  2013         .  ,         . -ϳ      .            9  15 ,    -,  15  43 ,         . 
  - ,       .   ,    ,          .          .   -     . -ϳ  11.15,   -   12.25,   -   11.00 ( -  11.45).      ,        .      -   .    (, )   ,    .    (, , 160 , , )         䒿    .            -ϳ-     -ϳ  12.30,        .   14  20 .          ,  ,      -     .   14.35,    .   .        .  ( ,     .    ).     .      14.30-14.40,     16.30.             . -ϳ (     ---  12.26,    - -   18.33). 
           6801 -˳,   26  2013    . -ϳ  6.20,   . ˳  7.52,      . ˳  8.50,   . -ϳ  10.18.   ,   6  20   ϳ        .    ,  .   ,  ,  -2,   .    ϳ   6.20  , ,  . ,        6,     ,     5.17     ,  -1   5.42,   ϳ   6.25.         .       6    .  25  2013      . -ϳ         .  -  7.20.         -˳  6.20  7.00.     . ˳   8.30,  ˳  20  ( 58 )        8.50  ˳  . -ϳ. 
    -     . -ϳ  17  10 .  26  2013       . -ϳ  17.10,  10-   .        -..    .   19.27.           2  17  (    1  52 ,  20.15  22.07).  ,   .   , ,    17.00-17.15.          .  ,        17.10,     ϳ    17.07.         16.53,   .    16.40,   .    16.35,     16.30.    ,     17.00-17.15?      ,   ϳ         ,    ,       17.10.  ,           9.15  21.12.   9.15    ,    20.00  8.00   ,    21.12    ,         8.00  20.00.       ,    -     ϳ . 1  15   1  12 - ,     ϳ   -  .   ,    17.00,      ,   , ,    17.15        .     ,      -  17  10   17  55 ,       -...    .    19.40-19.45 (  431 -    ).       1-2   / .  ,   ,                ,      ,          ,    ,    , ,   17.00-17.15. 
( )

----------


## sasha_kor

. ,  18  2011                    -    -        .  19  2011         6531 ---   6536 -.            ,    . ,    6531  26  2013       160  (  2012/13     ),     6536      ˳  .       ,  ,     .           57 ,   ,      . ,   6536    - ,    .           ,    ,      .  ,   ..   160        6531,       ˳-                6536.  - ,      .  -    30-     ,    . -  ()    .           . 
     .

----------


## wap-poltava

> . ,  18  2011                    -    -        .  19  2011         6531 ---   6536 -.            ,    . ,    6531  26  2013       160  (  2012/13     ),     6536      ˳  .       ,  ,     .           57 ,   ,      . ,   6536    - ,    .           ,    ,      .  ,   ..   160        6531,       ˳-                6536.  - ,      .  -    30-     ,    . -  ()    .           . 
>      .

  -     .
-     "".  ,    ,  ,  ,      ...
-    ,     ,    --   ,      ,    ,     -            -         (        ( -   .-),    ,   ...

----------

> .

   - ,  ....

----------


## LAEN

**,  ,  . 
    .

----------


## sasha_kor

-   .      .       .    ....    .       .  -   .     -  18.11.11.    ,  ,    .    ,    .    27.05.12   17.12.12.   , , , , 160 , , , , , , -.....    .    .  ,    (    ,           ),       -???????         ,   ????? ,  .         18 ,      15-16 .   18.11.11   ,    ?  .  -.             160 . ????       . -  ,  160   .   .     .      .       .      .   ,  .   ,      .    . 
.    .  ,     12,30      14,20       - 14,35-16,20?      14,30-14,40  ,     16,30. .     .    ,   . .  . .  .      18.00   ..... (            ( 16,45-17,00)          . ""  .  .          . 
    17,10 -      ......     16,00......  -  17,00-17,15. .     2  17 . ?      ,      ,      45          13-15  ,  . ,           ,     .   17,55      .    6,20.   .   ?    6   .....       .     , , -2,    6.15  ? ,   ?        58 ?     16 .       7,20 -    .    6,20  7,52   8,50  10.18. 
   .
1. - 4,07   ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
2. - ( ) 7,00 , 8,30   .
3. - 9.15   .
4.  - 12,30-14,20     - 14,35-16,20.
5. - 15,43   .
6. -   17,10-19,27  17,55-19,40.
7. - 21,12   .
 ,     .     -.......   ,     ,     . 
   -   - 14,40-16,30.      -    -   .     .

----------

> 

             ...  *sasha_kor*,        ...

----------


## sasha_kor

.   ,      .    .  ,      ,         .    .       .     -. 23,13   , 23,34  , 23,49 (  -)   23,57 (   )  ,     0,10.  ? 21        , 15   23    .     --  13  21 .  , 57     2 .          .  ,   .   18.11.11    .   ?     ,    160 ,  . .   ,      .   .     .  -        .    ,      .       .         2011 .    .        ....  6 . 
       .   .....         .   ,     ,   .

----------

> .

       ...   

> ,   .

   - .,      -...   

> .

             ..     ..

----------


## sasha_kor

-,   17.10.     17.00.    .     (  17.30).  ,   1    -      .    17.18.     -. ,   .  17,22-17,25.    .    17,30 .         , ,     - . -   .     ,     17.55 .     ,      !!!!!!

 17,55
- 18,00
 18,06
 18,08
 18,11
 18,14
 18,20
 18,25
 18,28.    .  !!!!!!!
     17.10?????????? -,     ,   17,00-17,15    16,45,      . -,   -        ,     -  . -.     17,55     -,  - (, .   18,58,     20,10-20,15).    -    ,          .     10 ?    31             17,10  17,50-18,00.   ,   ,    -     .     18,23.   17,44.   -       9 .    ,           -   ,,  ,       ( ) -    -   .       -    17,55,    19,40-19,45.  - .         .

----------

*sasha_kor*,   "",    . .

----------


## sasha_kor

-  	  	  	09:01
    	09:07 	1 	09:08
   	09:14 	1 	09:15
   	09:24 	1 	09:25
   	09:29 	1 	09:30
   	09:34 	1 	09:35
   	09:41 	1 	09:42
   	09:48 	1 	09:49
   	09:54 	1 	09:55
 160- .  	09:58 	1 	09:59
   	10:02 	1 	10:03
    	10:15 	1 	10:16
   	10:25 	1 	10:26 
,     ????      ????      10    ,   .....    -   9.15.    9.01   -    1  14   .... , ,    9.15  9.24?   9    . 111   ????   ....

----------


## wap-poltava

> -,   17.10.     17.00.    .     (  17.30).  ,   1    -      .    17.18.     -. ,   .  17,22-17,25.    .    17,30 .         , ,     - . -   .     ,     17.55 .     ,      !!!!!!
> 
>  17,55
> - 18,00
>  18,06
>  18,08
>  18,11
>  18,14
>  18,20
> ...

   - ,          -2     ?
-         .   ,     .          15    - ...
-  IC    ,     ,   9  ,             (-    )...

----------


## sasha_kor

,    ,     .     ,     .          .  .    .    !       ,      17.10,   17.55.   10  (      17.00-17.15)       .     ,       .   17.55  17.10.    -  ,        . 
         10 .

----------


## LAEN

> ,    ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/22181/

----------


## sasha_kor

.      ,      .    .      .
  -   "",   -  15.40  ?   4   . 
  ,  ,        ?      .

----------

> ?      .

----------


## sasha_kor

. .

----------


## LAEN

> -   "",   -  15.40  ?

          4   ,   ?.. 
 , , .

----------


## sasha_kor

...     .    .        23.26  .    10-11 .           ....

----------


## wap-poltava

> -   "",   -  15.40  ?   4   .
> .

        (     ),   ,       9   286 )   -  ,   4   ()    30%.   70%      ...

----------

> . ,  18  2011                    -    -        .  19  2011         6531 ---   6536 -.            ,    . ,    6531  26  2013       160  (  2012/13     ),     6536      ˳  .       ,  ,     .           57 ,   ,      . ,   6536    - ,    .           ,    ,      .  ,   ..   160        6531,       ˳-                6536.  - ,      .  -    30-     ,    . -  ()    .           . 
>      .

     ,  10   ,   , ............

----------


## wap-poltava

-  **,       2013/2014   ?

----------

*wap-poltava*,         6.    .  ... 
      .. 2013 http://yadi.sk/d/qF1OX9V95sWKu
      .. 2013 http://yadi.sk/d/JnmBe1fN5sWz3

----------


## sasha_kor

-  -  9.15,    9.01.

----------


## wap-poltava

_ ,           1  2014         -_
    246, - 
   -   -   18:36
   19:21   2    19:23
   19:54   3    19:57
    20:53   23    21:16
   23:30   37    00:07
   01:15   5    01:20
   02:18   16    02:34
   03:25   6    03:31
   04:39   28    05:07
   07:15   10    07:25
-1   08:26   2    08:28
    10:57   60    11:57
   12:16   2    12:18
   14:11   5    14:16
   14:58   18    15:16
   15:50   12    16:02
   16:27   2    16:29
   16:44   2    16:46
   17:28   2    17:30
    18:03   2    18:05
    18:29   18    18:47
   19:09   2    19:11
   19:33   27    20:00
   20:33   2    20:35
   20:58   2    21:00
   21:19   2    21:21
   22:02   31    22:33
 1   23:33   2    23:35
1   00:14   2    00:16
 1   01:12   10    01:22
   02:53   18    03:11
   04:13   9    04:22
   04:45   -   -  _    ,   (   ,   , , )_ 
  019   - -- ( 10.06) 
2000001        -   -   21.15   00   0
2000880    1     23.59   4   00.03   01   194
2000140       02.09   12   02.21   01   383
2000150       04.02   4   04.06   01   537
2014370       06.25   60   07.25   01   697
0020222    (       -   -      737
2204438           6   07.18   01   741
2204001        08.00   -   -   01   781
:   -  
:   - 
2204001        08.00   80   09.20   01   781
2204519       09.56   2   09.58   01   805
2204528       11.03   2   11.05   01   877
2204590        11.46   25   12.11   01   921
2204613       12.54   2   12.56   01   957
2204611       13.10   2   13.12   01   970
2204609       13.28   2   13.30   01   984
2204606       13.53   1   13.54   01   1004
2204610       14.33   -   -   01   1040 
  092  -  ( 10.06) 
2204610       -   -   14.45   00   0
2204606       15.24   2   15.26   00   36
2204609       15.43   2   15.45   00   56
2204611       16.00   2   16.02   00   70
2204613       16.15   2   16.17   00   83
2204590        16.49   20   17.09   00   119
2204528       18.06   3   18.09   00   163
2204519       19.21   2   19.23   00   235
2204001        19.53   52   20.45   00   259
0020222    (       -   -      303
2014370       23.38   50   00.28   01   343
2000150       02.47   12   02.59   01   503
2000140       04.43   12   04.55   01   657
2000880    1     07.04   4   07.08   01   846
2000001        09.48   -   -   01   1040

----------


## LAEN

> ,           1  2014         -

  ! !
       ,   ,   !
 ?

----------

> 246, -

     -  ...

----------


## sasha_kor

1   ?   

> ! !
>        ,   ,   !
>  ?

     1   30  2014 .     .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ! !
>        ,   ,   !
>  ?

     246  ―   
         06:33   00   0 
   06:56   0005   07:01   00   14 
   08:02   0018   08:20   00   105 
 1    09:52   0005   09:57   00   217 
-1    10:56   0002   10:58   00   292 
 1   11:30   0002   11:32   00   331 
   12:30   0038   13:08   00   396 
   13:48   0002   13:50   00   445 
   14:11   0002   14:13   00   465 
   14:34   0002   14:36   00   492 
   15:07   0002   15:09   00   526 
   15:30   0002   15:32   00   550 
-    15:55   0015   16:10   00   573 
     16:33   0004   16:37   00   591 
   17:10   0002   17:12   00   621 
   17:56   0002   17:58   00   664 
   18:16   0007   18:23   00   678 
   18:48   0002   18:50   00   704 
   19:23   0014   19:37   00   734 
   20:15   0002   20:17   00   776 
    22:16   0002   22:18   00   912 
-    22:37   0075   23:52   00   926 
-1   02:36   0009   02:45   01   1083 
   03:40   0012   03:52   01   1147 
   05:51   0015   06:06   01   1293 
   07:04   0002   07:06   01   1355 
   07:15   0002   07:17   01   1361 
    08:03   0005   08:08   01   1412 
   09:05   0002   09:07   01   1476 
    10:15   0030   10:45   01   1553 
-   12:59   0020   13:19   01   1694 
   14:13   0002   14:15   01   1749 
   14:55   0002   14:57   01   1784 
   15:14   0006   15:20   01   1805 
    15:40         01   1820

----------


## wap-poltava

> -  ...

     ,     245/246    ,   7    (,   )      110,  190,             170 (  ),    140    245 ,  !!!   

> 1   ?

   -   ,   .    ...
-             ,         -,   ...

----------


## wap-poltava

-
 :  _ i 09.05.2014  ii:
 i,    i  i  i 
2014-2015..    i  
  .
   i   
   (  ) i,   i
ii i  i    i
i i, ,     
.   i   ii    
 4-  i i,   i 
    i . , 
 i      ( 
)  i  i ._

----------


## LAEN

,    ,    -  .
ҳ  ,  ,       ... **:    
 	18:36:00 	18:36:00 	0
 	19:21:00 	19:23:00 	36
 	19:53:00 	19:57:00 	71
- 	20:53:00 	21:14:00 	126
 	23:30:00 	00:07:00 	267
 	01:10:00 	01:26:00 	344
 	02:24:00 	02:34:00 	408
ϳ 	03:25:00 	03:31:00 	459
 	04:39:00 	05:07:00 	527
³ 	07:15:00 	07:25:00 	673
-1 	08:26:00 	08:28:00 	737
 1 	09:45:00 	09:47:00 	830
- 	10:57:00 	11:57:00 	894
 	12:16:00 	12:18:00 	908
 	14:11:00 	14:16:00 	1044
 	14:58:00 	15:16:00 	1086
 	15:50:00 	16:02:00 	1116
 	16:27:00 	16:29:00 	1142
 	16:44:00 	16:46:00 	1156
 	17:28:00 	17:30:00 	1199
  	18:03:00 	18:05:00 	1229

----------

16  2014        22    ,    ---- ,   .    , 3 ,  - .
      ----          (  ,  )      16  2014   22    ,    . 
 ,    : 10/9 -, 78/77 -, 84/83 -, 787/788 -, 785/786/789/790 -, 45/46/302/301/389/390 -.//, 321/322 -, 384/383 -/, 19/20 -, 134/133 -, 126/125 -, 143/144 -., 369/370 -, 92/91 --, 47/48 -, 18/17/26/25 --, 763/764/765/766 -, 363/364 -, 342/341 -, 37/38 -, 70/69 -, 27/28 - ( ). 
               -      84/83 -       16 . 
           ,    .

----------

-877  6.06.14.        16.06.14.  133/134 --      ..

----------


## LAEN

.        ...
, 246 .

----------

> , 246 .

   30.08.14

----------


## LAEN

> 30.08.14

  ,    -     .

----------


## sasha_kor

> .        ...
> , 246 .

   ,  . http://forum.railwayclub.info/index.php?topic=27525.340

----------


## LAEN

> ,  . http://forum.railwayclub.info/index.php?topic=27525.340

        , ...

----------


## sasha_kor

.   2 . 134   -         11   . 084 -       , -  9 .            . ..

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,    -     .

   -         221/222 -( )  245/246 ...   

> .   2 . 134   -         11   . 084 -       , -  9 .            . ..

   -     "" 133  83? -  -     (  .   , )     ,         "", 20    ,     , 125        .
-         (      ,      )...

----------


## LAEN

³  6:20  ˳  .     ,    .

----------


## sasha_kor

,         ? 
-  6-20  ....     ,     .       .   ,     ,     ,  12   . 
    -      11-15,         8.35-   10.02,        .

----------


## LAEN

> -      11-15,         8.35-   10.02,        .

  ,     /.
 ,     .

----------


## Tail

?

----------


## sasha_kor

> ?

    03,51 09,00 15,43 17,50 21,25.     4,50

----------


## Tail

> 03,51 09,00 15,43 17,50 21,25.     4,50

   !  ,    6    ?

----------


## sasha_kor

> !  ,    6    ?

  , .  ,     ...... ,         ,     .   6-20 -   ,     7-20..... 
   -     21   51, 52, 20, 21.        22.00  6.00.   51  52   ?   ?      51  52  /5      ,    03,51 . -.

----------


## LAEN

> 51  52  /5      ,    03,51 . -.

     ,      .   

> 22.00  6.00.

     19-20   23-24

----------


## sasha_kor

.    -       03,51,       ,    ,      .    03,51  06,20       07,00      10,20-10,30.           .   - 03,51 -   !!!!  2       -  .        ,     . ,      .           ,     3  -09,00 15,43 17,50.   21.25 - - .        .   03,51          ,    07,00.     .      .   .  6.20    ,    2013  06.20   . .

----------

> 03,51

         .

----------


## sasha_kor

? ,    -     .  ,   ,         .     .    ,       ,    .       .      ,   -  2  .         9    12.15   15.00   17.05   20.30.      (.  ,     ).    ?   03,51,    " "    (,               -   ,   5 ,     8,   17-17.15,   20,   ,      20,30      23  . ,   ).       . ,  06,20   ,   .         2012-13  - 07,20.           .                 12.30    .       12.15,     13.55.       14.35.     ? , - 12,30-14,20 - 14,35-16,20.  . - 12,15-13,55. - 14,30-16,20.    ?              ,        .    7  .   5,      3,51,      ,   1.       . 2.      4  .    -,    .  9.00   ,     15,43 (     ), ,  ,  17.50  (              ),     21.25,          00.53.         .       ??????    ,   20 ,    . ,  -             4 ,      7,       .......              .

----------

> ?

     ,        .

----------


## sasha_kor

?????      .        7-7.20      10-10.30.

----------

> .

     ....   

> 

  ,,        ,    ,   (  2- ...   

> 7  .   5

          22 -+ , 18.   .   .   

> 21.25,          00.53.         .       ??????

       , -    .   

> -   ,   5 ,     8,   17-17.15,   20,   ,      20,30      23  .

       -     ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ? ,    -     .  ,   ,         .     .    ,       ,    .       .      ,   -  2  .

  - ,   ,   -6     ,     ,   .
-  ,      -    -2   ,     -6   +, ,    ,     .
-   (  )          ,   -    ,    ,        ...

----------


## sasha_kor

> ....  
>         22 -+ , 18.   .   .

      "",    18.11.2011    -  15,40.   .    ,   !!!!    "" - 4 ,       15,40      2008-2010   23.26  .    .  .   23.28    ,  .          ,    .   ,  ....      ,      "" - 3-4          -.  ,   ,     ,  ,    2011 ,  ,    . 
      -      ,   .   ,  15   1  5  ,   ,  .   ,           ,    ,   -,   ?      40%,     .        2012-13 ? 7.20     ,    6.20.....       .        -   1-15 ? 
  -      .         ,  ,  9- , ,    9,30-9,40     .   .....      12  ....    .         .

----------

> ,  ...

  -  .   -  ...    -    .    .   

> ,     ,  ,    2011 ,  ,    .

       ,  . .   

> ,

     -  .           - ,  .

----------

> -   1-15 ?

        .   

> .

    .      .. ,   .

----------


## sasha_kor

> .  
>   .      .. ,   .

    ,        -,           ,         , ,     .   -   .      .       ,   ,   ,         .    1    ,    17-   .  -,  ,    .

----------

> .

            ,         , ,     .   -   . 
  ..           +" " 
  ""   .. ...

----------


## sasha_kor

-   , 22 ,    ,  ,  ,    ,   .    -,     9 ,     ....  -   6.20    .   -     . ,  22  " "    .

----------

> ,  22  " "    .

   .   -,-, -  .   ...

----------


## wap-poltava

- 	(92  )	30/06-14/07/2014  ; 
	 	 i.
-ϳ.		17:09
	18:06	18:09
	19:21	19:23
-.	19:53	21:12
	22:53	22:55
-1	01:25	01:55
	03:55	04:25
	06:40	 
 - 	(572  )	1-15/07/2014 
	 	 i.
		20:40
	22:50	23:35
-1	01:52	02:25
	04:42	04:44
-.	06:30	09:20
	09:56	09:58
	11:03	11:05
-ϳ.	11:46

----------


## LAEN

)    http://rasp.yandex.ua/station/961592...ban&ncrnd=8525

----------


## Tiramisu

,     " "   ,   Wi-Fi?   120 . ?

----------


## LAEN

*Tiramisu*,    3-2,   - 2-2     ,   .
     . **:       .

----------

> " "

  120...

----------


## Tiramisu

> *Tiramisu*,    3-2,   - 2-2     ,   .
>      . **:       .

          .       ,        -.      ,    .  
,   .

----------

> ,     " "   ,   Wi-Fi?   120 . ?

     : http://kobieta-mon.livejournal.com/17742.html 
!        . ,  ,      ,     .        ,            .    ,       ,   )

----------


## Tiramisu

**, !     5  ( )  -  :        .  
...   . -      ,    .    ,    .

----------


## LAEN

> -      ,    .

    ,    ///  .      ...

----------


## Tiramisu

> ...

   
 ,   /     , 2?  
..    .   .     ,      (((.   

> ,    ///  .      ...

      ?       :     .    䳿 ,      -    .

----------


## LAEN

*Tiramisu*, http://eway.in.ua/  )     

> :     .

   .   ""   ...

----------


## Tiramisu

> Tiramisu, http://eway.in.ua/  )

   ,    ,      ? ))) 
: 
,    .  !

----------


## LAEN

*Tiramisu*,   20 . )

----------


## Tiramisu

*LAEN*,    . ͺ.

----------


## Tiramisu

.  ,    .   ,     . ,     ,   .

----------


## Tiramisu

,   ,   .            .

----------


## LAEN

>

----------


## 23q

,     !

----------

> 

     ...

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

   .

----------


## wap-poltava

!
 7.07.2015        ,   (115  - -,   (225  - ),     81/82 -,    7.07.2015  ,    91/92 -.
: _    !_ 
115 ʲ  ― -ʳ  7/07   
         19:05   00   0 
      21:30   0002   21:32   00   154 
    00:55   0020   01:15   01   489 
    02:58   0002   03:00   01   645 
   07:22   0020   07:42   01   1064 
-   09:45         01   1205  
116 -ʲ ― ʲ  8/07   
-         16:33   00   0 
    18:38   0020   18:58   00   141 
   23:26   0002   23:28   00   563 
   01:05   0020   01:25   01   719 
     04:49   0002   04:51   01   1054 
   07:12         01   1212  
092  - ʲ  7/07 
    -    -    15:01
    15:41    2     15:43
    16:00    2     16:02
    16:18    2     16:20
    16:34    2     16:36
     17:12    30     17:42
    18:27    2     18:29
    20:02    16     20:18
    20:49    -    - 
059 ʲ -   7/07   40  ! 
     -    -    17:22
    17:56    2     17:58
    18:52    2     18:54
    19:20    25     19:45
     20:43    20     21:03
    23:01    20     23:21
    23:56    3     23:59
    00:34    2     00:36
     01:04    20     01:24
    02:07    15     02:22
    03:15    2     03:17
    03:34    3     03:37
    04:30    3     04:33
    05:00    5     05:05
    07:59    -    - 
112 ² - ʲ  8/07 
   -   -   16:15
   18:20   10    18:30
   19:16   4    19:20
   20:22   5    20:27
   21:53   21    22:14
   22:59   5    23:04
 1   23:25   2    23:27
-1   00:06   2    00:08
   02:11   20    02:31
   03:47   2    03:49
   04:25   4    04:29
   05:09   2    05:11
   05:43   2    05:45
   06:11   2    06:13
   06:26   2    06:28
   06:42   6    06:48
   07:01   2    07:03
   07:21   2    07:23
    07:58   3    08:01
    08:25   45    09:10
   10:07   2    10:09
   11:45   2    11:47
   12:17   -   -   
111 ʲ -  ²  7/07 
   -   -   14:44
   15:20   2    15:22
   16:38   2    16:40
    17:32   40    18:12
    18:34   5    18:39
   19:25   2    19:27
   19:44   2    19:46
   19:59   2    20:01
   20:17   23    20:40
   21:13   2    21:15
   21:39   2    21:41
   22:11   2    22:13
   22:50   4    22:54
   23:32   2    23:34
   01:12   20    01:32
-1   03:49   2    03:51
   04:46   5    04:51
   05:36   22    05:58
   07:27   5    07:32
   08:38   2    08:40
   09:27   5    09:32
   11:39   -   -  
:  - ² 
     17:12    60     18:12
     18:34    5     18:39
    19:25    2     19:27
    19:44    2     19:46
    19:59    2     20:01
    20:17    23     20:40
    21:13    2     21:15
    21:39    2     21:41
    22:11    2     22:13
    22:50    4     22:54
    23:32    2     23:34
    01:12    20     01:32
-1    03:49    2     03:51
    04:46    5     04:51
    05:36    22     05:58
    07:27    5     07:32
    08:38    2     08:40
    09:27    5     09:32
    11:39    -    -

----------


## wap-poltava

_!_ 
 4  2016     781/782 -- "" 
    4  2016      -³  -     EJ675. 
719 ʲ  ²  4/11 
-   05:52   05:52   0
   06:17   06:19   24 *    07:39   07:42*   154
   08:32   08:34   241
   08:54   08:56   267
   09:15   09:17   297
   09:40   09:43   339
   10:07   10:08   386
   10:39   10:40   450 *-   11:13   11:28*   489
 1   12:12   12:13   553
   12:37   12:38   592
-1   13:12   13:13   646
³   13:55   13:55   710  
720 ²  ʲ  4/11 
³   15:27   15:27   0
-1   16:10   16:11   64
   16:47   16:48   118
 1   17:11   17:12   157 *-   17:54   18:09*   221
   18:40   18:41   260
   19:12   19:13   324
   19:37   19:40   371
   20:03   20:05   413
   20:24   20:26   443
   20:45   21:07   469 *    21:58   22:01*   556
   23:23   23:25   686
-   23:50   23:50   710 
   .  1       5   207 , 2  144 ,     - 81 .

----------


## wap-poltava

""     ! 
---, !  *788 -ϲ  Ͳ  4/11* 
-ϳ   16:27   16:27   0
-   18:41   19:03   140
쳿   19:43   19:45   178
   20:20   20:22   224
   21:03   21:05   276
   21:26   21:28   301
    21:52   21:59   325
'    22:18   22:20   343
   22:44   22:46   362
   22:56   22:58   373
   23:15   23:15   392   *787 Ͳ  -ϲ  5/11* 
   05:00   05:00   0
   05:16   05:18   19
   05:29   05:33   30
'    06:01   06:06   49
    06:32   06:39   67
   07:12   07:14   91
   07:41   07:43   116
   08:24   08:26   168
쳿   09:00   09:02   214
-   09:49   10:12   252
-ϳ   12:17   12:17   392  
   788 - ― :   
01     - ―       068 (001 ― 068)   
02     - ―       068 (001 ― 068)   
03     - ―       036 (004 ― 039)   
04     - ―       068 (001 ― 068)   
05     - ―       068 (001 ― 068)   
06     - ―       068 (001 ― 068)   
07     - ―       068 (001 ― 068)   
08     - ―       068 (001 ― 068)

----------


## wap-poltava

-   !     . 
128  ― ʲ  2/11-2017    
-.      14:20
   14:48   14:50
   15:12   15:14
ʳ   15:29   15:51
   16:06   16:29
ʳ   16:44   16:47
г   17:47   17:58
-.   18:14   18:32
   19:09   19:11
-1   19:46   19:48
   20:20   20:22
   21:31   21:33
-1   22:00   22:25
    00:14   00:16
   01:21   01:23
   01:54   01:56
   02:15   02:17
.    02:56   03:13
볿   03:51   03:53
'-.   04:36   04:56
   05:29   05:31
-.   06:15   06:45
   07:16   07:17
   07:25   07:27
   07:44   07:46
˳   08:02   08:04
    08:20   08:22
-ϳ.   08:58   09:28
   10:14   10:29
-.   12:10     
127 ʲ ―   3/11-2017   
-.      13:30
-ϳ.   15:40   15:44
    16:22   16:23
˳   16:36   16:37
   16:52   16:53
   17:13   17:14
   17:24   17:25
-.   17:59   18:21
   19:25   19:27
'-.   20:00   20:21
볿   21:11   21:13
.    21:47   22:02
   22:41   22:43
   23:03   23:05
   23:35   23:37
-1   02:18   02:43
   03:09   03:11
   04:20   04:22
-1   04:54   04:59
-1   05:20   05:22
   05:35   05:37
-.   06:12   06:30
г   06:44   06:48
ʳ   07:46   07:48
   08:04   08:30
ʳ   08:46   09:08
   09:23   09:25
-.   10:18

----------


## wap-poltava

!      12  2019            12  2019   12  2020 .  _        ,   ._      ,   ,      .   *  -      -*   *    4    ,   ,            .*  
  .  719/720 -     + ,  ,             
: 
 	719 (ѲҲ+)	9-18/12/2019, 15/01-29/03, 26/10-12/12/2020 ,    ; 19/12-14/01/2020 ,  1/01/2020; 30/03-25/10/2020 ,  	5:12

	 	 i.
-.		05:56
-	07:36	07:39
	08:29	08:35
	08:55	08:57
	09:17	09:19
	09:40	09:42
	10:34	10:36
	10:51	10:53
-.	11:08 
 	720 (ѲҲ+)	8-17/12/2019, 14/01-28/03, 25/10-12/12/2020 ,    ; 18/12/2019-13/01/2020 ,  31/12/2019; 29/03-24/10/2020 ,  	5:06

	 	 i.
-.		18:30
	18:49	18:51
	19:06	19:08
	20:04	20:06
	20:26	20:28
	20:47	20:49
	21:07	21:09
-	22:01	22:03
-.	23:36  _    :   -   1/2 -     ,    ,  -_ 
- 	1	   ,    28,30,2	18:40

	 	 i.
-		19:30
	21:40	22:00
-.	04:15	04:35
-	08:34	08:56
-ϳ.	09:19	09:21
-.	11:40	12:02
'	13:15	13:17
	13:32	13:34
	13:46	13:48
	14:10  _   :_ 
 -	2	   ,    29,31,3	18:33

	 	 i.
		18:35
	18:54	18:56
	19:08	19:10
'	19:23	19:25
-.	20:45	21:07
-ϳ.	23:11	23:13
-	23:34	23:49
-.	03:42	04:02
	10:21	10:41
-	13:08       - ??? ͳ.             -.    ,    .    ,      
 ,         (  ),      ,   ...  
 -	92  	   ,    29,1,3;  ,     .   22:17,     	17:39

	 	 i.
-ϳ.		19:20
	19:58	20:00
	20:58	21:00
-.	21:31	22:47
	01:04	02:04
	04:00	04:08
	05:50	05:55
 1 	08:10	08:37
 1	10:42	11:17
-	13:59 
   ...  
- 	95  	   ,    30,2,4	20:09

	 	 i.
-		17:30
 1	20:20	20:55
 1 	23:10	23:51
	01:57	02:02
	03:47	03:53
	06:15	07:27
-.	07:51	10:22
	10:56	10:58
	11:58	12:00
-ϳ.	12:39	 
            : 
 -	149	10-30/12/2019, 2-30/02/04/05/08/11/2020, 2-10/12/2020  ,1-31/01/03/06/07/09/10/2020  ;	19:23

	 	 i.
-ϳ.		13:33
-	13:56	14:01
	15:16	15:18
	15:46	16:13
	16:46	16:48
	17:20	17:22
	18:56	18:58
	19:23	19:27
-.	19:46	20:21
-1	21:16	21:18
-1	22:28	22:30
-1	23:06	23:08
³	23:27	23:31
	00:04	00:06
	01:02	01:04
	01:33	01:48
	02:49	02:51
ϳ	03:00	03:04
-.	03:52	03:58
	04:36	04:38
	04:59	05:01
	05:26	05:29
	06:15	06:35
	07:40	07:42
	08:23	08:27
-	08:56	 
 	150	11-31/12/2019, 1-31/02/04/05/08/11/2020, 1-11/12/2020  , 2-30/01/03/06/07/09/10/2020  	21:55

	 	 i.
		13:51
	14:01	14:05
	14:20	14:22
	14:38	14:43
	15:29	15:32
-	16:23	16:58
	17:29	17:31
	18:18	18:21
	19:45	20:05
	20:45	20:47
	21:09	21:11
	21:30	21:32
-.	22:09	22:14
ϳ	23:02	23:04
	23:12	23:14
	00:08	00:23
	00:51	00:53
	01:48	01:50
³	02:19	02:24
-1	02:43	02:45
-1	03:17	03:19
-1	04:31	04:33
-.	05:28	05:43
	06:04	06:06
	06:23	06:25
	06:50	07:02
	07:47	07:49
	08:42	08:44
	09:24	09:39
	10:09	10:11
-	11:16	11:21
-ϳ.	11:46

----------


## Dracon

*      (  08.12.2019 )* - https://www.uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetable_new2018/
 !    .       . 
**************************************************  ***************************************  *ĳ  07  2019  !* - https://www.uz.gov.ua/passengers/timetable/
       2018-2019   (  07.12.2019 )

----------


## wap-poltava

_    ?_ 
  ... 
149  -  
-      13:33   0 .   0
    13:56   14:01   5 .   18
   15:16   15:18   2 .   105
   15:46   16:13   27 .   131
   16:46   16:48   2 .   161
   17:20   17:22   2 .   203
   18:56   18:58   2 .   314
   19:23   19:27   4 .   339
-   19:46   20:21   35 .   353
 1   21:16   21:18   2 .   417
-1   22:28   22:30   2 .   510
 1   23:06   23:08   2 .   551
   23:27   23:31   4 .   574
   01:02   01:04   2 .   684
   01:33   01:48   15 .   720
   02:49   02:51   2 .   782
   03:00   03:04   4 .   788
   03:52   03:58   6 .   839
   04:36   04:38   2 .   881
   04:59   05:01   2 .   903
   05:26   05:29   3 .   929
   06:15   06:35   20 .   980
   07:40   07:42   2 .   1044
   08:23   08:27   4 .   1092
-   08:56   09:22   26 .   1121
   10:15   10:17   2 .   1158
   11:01   11:07   6 .   1183
   11:24   11:30   6 .   1193
   11:44   11:48   4 .   1203
   12:02      0 .   1209  _   ,       ..._

----------


## wap-poltava

29  2020     *149/150  -*   _ 29  2020   ( ),  _   *149  -*  
-      15:25   0 .   0
    16:01   16:04   3 .   18
   17:21   17:23   2 .   105
   17:49   18:18   29 .   131
   18:51   18:53   2 .   161
   19:26   19:29   3 .   203
   20:50   20:52   2 .   314
   21:11   21:13   2 .   339
-   21:33   22:03   30 .   353
   02:11   02:27   16 .   651
   05:27   05:29   2 .   865
   06:15   06:35   20 .   916
   07:40   07:42   2 .   980
   08:23   08:27   4 .   1028
-   08:56   09:22   26 .   1057
   10:15   10:17   2 .   1094
   11:01   11:07   6 .   1119
   11:24   11:30   6 .   1129
   11:44   11:48   4 .   1139
   12:02      0 .   1145  *150  -*  
      13:51   0 .   0
   14:01   14:05   4 .   6
   14:20   14:22   2 .   16
   14:38   14:43   5 .   26
   15:29   15:32   3 .   51
-   16:23   16:58   35 .   88
   17:29   17:31   2 .   117
   18:18   18:21   3 .   165
   19:45   20:05   20 .   229
   20:45   20:47   2 .   280
   23:43   23:58   15 .   494
-   04:00   04:20   20 .   800
   04:41   04:43   2 .   814
   05:00   05:10   10 .   839
   06:23   06:25   2 .   950
   07:01   07:03   2 .   992
   07:38   08:18   40 .   1022
   08:48   08:50   2 .   1048
    10:28   10:33   5 .   1135
-   10:58      0 .   1153   *130  - -ʲ* 
      15:30   0 .   0
   16:13   16:15   2 .   47
    16:40   16:42   2 .   71
   17:07   17:10   3 .   92
   17:40   18:18   38 .   119  *129 -ʲ -*  
-      16:58   0 .   0
..................................................  ............
   07:38   08:11   33 .   926
   08:37   08:39   2 .   953
    09:02   09:04   2 .   974
   09:29   09:33   4 .   998
   10:13      0 .   1041  
   129 -ʲ -  / 150  -  ( 30.03) 
   (*)                 .   .    .    - 
      01    -         001   052   052
      02    -         001   052   052
      03    -         001   052   052
      04    -         005   036   032
      04    -         037   040   004
      06    -         001   052   052
      07    -         001   052   052 
      09    -          001   052   052
      10    -          001   052   052
      11    -          001   052   052
      12    -          005   036   032
      12    -          037   040   004
      14    -          001   052   052
      15    -          001   052   052

----------


## Dracon

'      * , 14  2020 , ""        ,    " " .*     - . 
, * 00:00 14  2020*     ͳ, , , , , -1.      : 
  81/82  - ; 
  136/135  -  - ; 
  122/121  - г; 
  88/87  - ; 
  108/107  - ; 
  110/109  -; 
  779/780  - , ³; 
  786/785  - ; 
  774/773  - ; 
  45/46  - ; 
  98/97  - ; 
  43/44  -  - -; 
  601/602  - ; 
  117/118  - .  *         /    .      .*

----------

